# Problema con los campos Argentinos



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

queria saber que piensan los argentinos y las personas del exterior con respecto a los paros y cortes debido a las retensiónes impuestas al campo ya que la argentina al ser un pais agricola ganadero influye directamente en nuestra manera de vivir.
Yo soy de Parana Entre Rios y aca el problema es latente igual que en otras provincias del centro del pais y demas por que no? 
bueno espero sus opiniones gracias 
salu2


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Buenasss. 
   Yo opino que todo esto que esta pasando si bien es un problema ahora con la gente del campo ( realmente no se si esta bien que practicamente le confisquen esa plata y no la usen para nada constructivo esta gente realmente se llena de plata , mas alla de la invercion y los riesgos) es la gota que derramo el vaso, creo que cada uno que se pone al favor de esta protesta(por decirlo de alguna manera), puja por sus propios intereses. Llamese, seguridad, educacion, trabajo, o lo que fuere. 

Todos estamos cansados que nos ROBEN! de una u otra manera, y encima ahora nos cagan y se nos rien en la cara. Se necesitaba una chispita nomas ahora es el campo mañana son los policias pasado los maestros despues la salud. Todo esta mal y no hacen nada para cambiar la situacion.

Personalmente estoy cansado del autoritarismo, la arrogancia, la suntuocidad y el despilfarro de este gobierno. sumandole ahora el patoterismo (piqueteros contra manifestantes) y los actos mafiosos ( moyano, y todos los sindicalistas y lideres piqueteros corruptos vendidos, que se enrrequecieron en forma exponencial y ahora son perros de este gobierno )

En fin creo que esto es un gran "BASTA DE CAGARNOS" de todo el pueblo. Si bien no comparto los medios creo que el fin los justifica. 

Saludos y disculpa por la euforia.


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

yo tambien estoy asi mas por lo delía (no se como se escribe) que cristina lo manda a pegarle a la gente del campo y demas que van a hacer cumplir sus derechos yo opino que no metan a todos dentro de la misma bolsa a los grandes y a los chiquitos mi viejo es tecnico en rerigeración industrial y amigo de los dueños de frigorificos plantas de lacteos, etc,etc y es una realidad los dueños no ven la plata que invierten o que ganan ya que le quitan el 70 °/o mas o menos y del 30 que le queda tienen que pagar salarios y comprar materia prima para seguir produciendo entonces si invertis te rompes el lomo laburando y despues vienen y te sacan todo para pagarle a sindicalistas, etc etc etc y lo que peor me pone so los benditos planes trabajar que los pagamos cada argentino que paga sus impuestos y despues (en mi provincia) hay una candidad exagerada de planes y nunca se ve un barrendero, o nunca cortan los pastos en terrenos del gobierno y ganan plata sin hacer nada (algunos por que hay exepciones) o haber estudiado y no hacen los trabajos por que les parecen INDIGNANTES jajaja si no tuvieron en toda su vida las convicciones necesarias para rebuscarselas lo siento por ellos por que son todos una manga de facilistas que quieren ganar sin hacer nada (reitero no son todos). 
otra cosa que me molesta es que digan que la gente del campo anda en 4x4, etc etc y los que lo dicen son los gobernantes los quiero ver alguna ves trabajando de verdad y encima de que no laburan ganan salarios de 10000 pesos pero gastan mas por mes ¡como hacen? pero claro ya se misteriosamente lo que el estado recauda desaparece y quiero saber si alguien alguna vez supo a donde iban a parar esas ganancias.
disculpen pero me siento impotente y furioso a la vez por favor sigan mandando comentarios que los valoro mucho.
gracias salu2


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 26, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con Karapalida en que hay un clima general de descontento ante la arrogancia, las mentiras y el descaro del Kirchnerato, y que eso se ve en las manifestaciones de la gente de las ciudades y de los pueblos.

En cuanto al conflicto específico del campo, bueno, da para largo. No creo que se trate de un tema de retensiónes sí, o retensiónes no; sino de la estructura de las mismas. Así como están ahora al pequeño productor le va a convenir alquilar más su tierra a un pool de siembra que manejan las multinacionales, con lo que en realidad es un beneficio para los más poderosos. Conozco gente del campo que tiene 50, 100 hectáreas de soja y si consiguen que alguien haga la siemba o la cosecha es porque van de pasada a los grandes campos de más de 1000 hectáreas. También es cierto que los insumos han subido mucho (creo que se han duplicado en un año y medio, pero no me tengan fé con este dato, habría que corroborar).

Creo que les molesta mucho que el gobierno hoy diga "dame el 50% de lo que tenés", sobre el producto bruto, no sobre la ganancia (el ingreso sin descontar costos, impuestos, etc). Y también molesta que semejante bolsa de plata no se vea en mejoras de ninguna clase: educación y salud siguen siendo pobres, hay  problemas con la energía eléctrica, con el gas, ni se intentó reconstruir el ferrocarril, no hay justicia, la seguridad es inexistente, rutas en mal estado. 

A todo esto sigue la corrupción, Skanska, valija de Antonini Wilson, la bolsa con plata en el baño de la ex-ministra, esa misma ex-ministra que sigue utilizando chofer del gobierno y pasa a integrar la asociación de las madres de plaza de mayo, De Elía que va a agredir a manifestantes con el beneplácito K, las acciones que Repsol-YPF vendió en manos de un amigo de K, las máquinas de juego prorrogadas por 30 años a otro amigo de K, los "super-poderes" para reasignar partidas presupuestarias, el INDEC que nos toma el pelo diciendo que la inflación del año pasado fue del 9 o 10% cuando todos sabemos que fué al menos del 25%, el discurso de Derechos Humanos pero parece que nosotros no somos humanos porque nunca se aplican a la gente común, la incapacidad manifiesta para resolver cualquier clase de problema. Moyano un "sindicalista" que porque le dan la vicepresidencia del PJ sale a amenazar a los manifestantes en las rutas. Todas las privatizaciones que le criticaban a Menem ellos las prorrogaron por 15 años...

Bueno, no sigo porque me aburrí de escribir. En resumen, puede ser que la gente se haya cansado de que la tomen por estúpida.


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

totalmente de acuerdo no me molestaria una retensión menor (como para normalizar las cosas) y que los impuestos sigan igual pero lo intolerante es ¡que no hagan nada por el pueblo! que el pueblo no vea la plata
salu2


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 27, 2008)

Buenas a todos.

Ante todo quiero decir que no tengo campo ni plan social, no soy oligarca ni pobre, no tengo 4x4 ni monopatin, no soy negro ni blanco. Soy argentino y estudiante.

Creo yo que esto que estamos viviendo es el inevitable desenlace de años y años de mentiras, versos, enfrentamientos, demonizaciones, explotación y demás prácticas del actual gobierno que nos ha impuesto el anterior gobierno, y que resulto ser (como era previsible) una continuación con miras a la perpetuación del poder de esta esfera "K".

Durante años el sector agricola-ganadero impulsó el crecimiento y la recuperación del país. Creo que nadie podría afirmar que hoy estamos como estamos (y no como estabamos hace 7 años) gracias a otra cosa que no sea el campo. El campo sufrió mucho, y hoy, cuando aparenta poder repuntar, le cortamos las piernas. Matamos a la gallina de los huevos de oro.

La justificacion para este atropello impositivo al sector es simple. Ganan demasiado (¡¿?!).
Como el precio internacional de la soja sube, entonces se puede hacer que ganen lo mismo, y el Estado se lleve un pedazo más grande (sin importar que exceda lo permitido constitucionalmente).
Prueben decirle a Volkswagen, a Ford, a Acindar, a Repsol, a Shell, o a cualquier industria que como ahora se hacen más autos, nos van a dar la mitad de lo que produzcan, además por supuesto de pagar los impuestos.
Inaudito. Todos bajan la persiana y se van.

El campo, debido a la dinámica lenta que tiene en su desarrollo, que lleva años de trabajo e inversion para alcanzar el crecimiento de áreas de cultivo, planteles ganaderos, etc., siempre se termina bancando estos abates, pero tarde o temprano las cosas pasan del límite y el hilo se corta por lo más fino. Los pequeños productores, que no les alcanza con "no perder" sino que también necesitan ganar (o no morirse de hambre), ya que el unico motivador del desarrollo en el sistema capitalista es la ganancia económica.

Eso es de parte del campo, que equivocando o no el camino (francamente no veo una forma de protesta diferente para esta gente que no tiene otros medios) trata de defender su actividad, y de defendernos a todos, porque los primeros en caer serían los pequeños productores con la consecuencia de que los grandes "pooles" o terratenientes concentrarían cada vez más superficie, con la consecuente centralización económica y productiva.

Por otro lado está la gente común, de las ciudades y pueblos, que esta apoyando mediante cacerolazos y demás.

Esta gente está expresando algo más que simple apoyo al sector. Está expresando su agotamiento para con un gobierno autoritario, violento, peligroso y retrógrado, además de insular e ignorante de la realidad socio económica del país.

El discurso incendiario de la presidenta, no solo irritó al campo, sino también a la gente común, que vió que este tema se iba a tratar como a cualquier otro (llamese Botnia, Skanka, Antoniny Wilson, escases de gas, escases de combustible, escases de electricidad, etc.).
La gente se hartó (finalmente) de que se demonice a todo aquel que no piense como ellos. Se cansó de escuchar mentiras disfrazadas con numeritos inventados. Y se canso de un gobierno que no responde con soluciones, mediación y diálogo, sino con agresión, indiferencia y obstinación. Este segmento social también fue ignorado y agredido.

Hoy el ministro Fernandez dijo "no fue un movimiento masivo". Siguiendo sus consejos de buscar la palabra en el diccionario lo hice, obteniendo que masivo es "Perteneciente o realitvo a las masas humanas". Si miles de personas en Capital, en las ciudades del interior y en las rutas del país no son una masa, entonces debo volver a la escuela. Además prometió cárcel para quien no libere el tránsito. Muy raro fué que no sugiriera la posibilidad de cárcel para quienes irrumpieron en la Plaza de Mayo a sacar a golpes a los que participaban de la protesta popular, lo que sucita solo más preguntas como: ¿Qué hacía ahi D'Elia? Dijo estar protegiendo al gobierno ¿Por qué el gobierno necesita protección?  ¿Si necesita protección, por qué no apeló a las fuerzas convencionales de seguridad, como la ausente policía? ¿Qué derecho tiene de despejar una manifestación pacífica de una plaza pública, y por qué nadie lo detiene a pesar de la violencia que manifestaba?

Creo que sólo cabe agregar que tanto patoterismo, violencia, agresividad y autoritarismo nos recuerdan epocas bastante nefastas de nuestra historia.
Grupos parapoliciales, falta de leyes democráticas, gobernación por decreto, demonización de la oposición y eliminación sistemática de esta. Yo no quiero decir barbaridades, pero eso se aleja bastante de la idea de democracia que todos tenemos hoy por hoy, y para un gobierno que habla de las dictaduras en cada acto (sin importar de que trate este), yo creo que algunas viejas costumbres están resurgiendo muy preocupantemente.

Espero que nadie se sienta ofendido por estos comentarios, quizás un poco más extensos de lo que es saludable, pero que quería expresar planteado el tema por el compañero santixman. Se que no es un foro de política pero este es un tema que nos toca de cerca a muchos y me parece bien que alguien lo proponga.

Por ultimo quería expresar mi deseo de que este gobierno entre en razón y busque de una vez una solución para este conflicto. Es dificil de entender que en un país con tantas posibilidades se atente contra el desarrollo de esta manera.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Segun veo cada pais debe llevar su lastre, en españa tenemos las famosas hipotecas de 25-50 años o sea "para toda la vida".

Ayer cuando vimos la "no masiva protesta" en catalunya habia la protesta de los ganaderos por que la leche subia mas de un 20% y a ellos se les pagaba menos.

Parece que hay un descontento global, donde el pueblo ve que su dinero y prestaciones cada vez valen menos y los ministrillos nos valen mas.

Un saludo y animo a todos los argentinos para superar este nuevo reto


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 27, 2008)

Apoyo al campo porq' laburan y laburan para que Cristina se llene la voca hablando.
Pienso como santixman porq tenemos mas o menos la misma edad,asi que no vale la pena repetir el discurso sobre la soberbia de Critina(persona a la que no se porq' pero odio profundamente),sobre el laburo que tienen que hacer las personas del campo para que el gobierno solo les quite y no les devuelva nada,etc,etc.
Ah lo de D'elia fue asombroso...yo vivo en el sur y lo estaba mirando por canal 13 y me indigno.


----------



## Dano (Mar 27, 2008)

FORRITO dijo:
			
		

> Apoyo al campo porq' laburan y laburan para que Cristina se llene la voca hablando.
> Pienso como santixman porq tenemos mas o menos la misma edad,asi que no vale la pena repetir el discurso sobre la soberbia de Critina(persona a la que no se porq' pero odio profundamente),sobre el laburo que tienen que hacer las personas del campo para que el gobierno solo les quite y no les devuelva nada,etc,etc.
> Ah lo de D'elia fue asombroso...yo vivo en el sur y lo estaba mirando por canal 13 y me indigno.



Se llena la boca hablando, mientras se rellena los labios, un día van a explotar  

No voy a dar una opinion del conflicto porque no soy de Argentina además de que no estoy completamente metido en el tema, por lo cual si yo diera una opinion, ésta no sería acertada, y como no me gusta "hablar por hablar" no voy a dar mi opinion por ahora.

Saludos


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 27, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> FORRITO dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajaja,pobrecita no sabe que el "remedio" es peor que la enfermedad,pero no desvirtuemos esto ops:


----------



## santiago (Mar 27, 2008)

el nuevo discurso de la presidenta a mi manera de verlo fue como "ECHAR NITROGLICERINA AL FUEGO" los paros van a seguir y la gente de la ciudad se va a morir de hambre y si no produce el campo que van a hacer la ley de desabastecimiento? jajaja aca en mi provincia ya se amenazo con que si el ejercito o alguna fuerza se mete con su campo, animales, etc etc a los animales los iban a envenenar, a los campos los iban a incendiar y demas parece extremo pero no les importa perder una cosecha antes que regalarsela al gobierno que no hace nada.
salu2 
PD:sigan mandando comentarios que si bien este no es el lugar para descargarse es bueno compartir tu opinion con las demas personas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 27, 2008)

No estoy del todo de acuerdo, creo que si bien el discurso indicó la continuidad de las decisiones y una postura fuerte, fue un discurso mucho más abierto y pacificador que el de la vez pasada. Parece que se esta dando cuenta de que la mano dura no va a solucionar esto, y que necesita abrir un camino de diálogos. Esperemos que se abra el contacto para que esto se solucione pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Mar 28, 2008)

lo que pasa es que la gente esta esperando que admita su error de forma directa y que en sus discursos no se remonte al pasado 
salu2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cuando vi por la tele la primera manisfestacion, hasta donde llego y la forma en que la termino la policia es evidente que ya desde un principio se quedo mas sola que la una.

Parece que esta de moda tener presidentes soberbios como es el caso o como mister sarco o hugo y compañia.

Veremos donde desemboca todo, hay muchos metodos de sangrar a la poblacion, subiendo el carburante, la energia o los piensos y abonos.

Un saludo desde el otro lado del charco


----------



## ciri (Mar 28, 2008)

A mi me intriga saber ¿como se ve del otro lado todo esto?


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 28, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Cuando vi por la tele la primera manisfestacion, hasta donde llego y la forma en que la termino la policia es evidente que ya desde un principio se quedo mas sola que la una.



Policia? De que estas hablando?


----------



## santiago (Mar 28, 2008)

si policia?


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 28, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> A mi me intriga saber ¿como se ve del otro lado todo esto?



A que te referis con el otro lado,osea cual de los dos?
Puedo hacer trabajo periodistico...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2008)

Vamos por partes, en España la noticia duro poco menos 20 segundos (es mucho mas importante el deporte) pasaron unas imágenes de la casa rosada y unos cuantos manifestantes corriendo de noche (ustedes sabran).
Explicaron lo del 50% y del cabreo general de los campesinos y del apoyo de las ciudades.


En españa o por lo menos en mi casa parecia claro, la presidenta queria dinero a toda costa y fue a buscarlo a cualquier precio.

Tambien salieron por la TV las amenazas del bloqueo de las comunicaciones y lo unico que quedo claro que si la presidenta cumplia con sus amenazas tendria una revuelta general.
Ademas dio una clara imagen de prepotencia, similar a nuestro Aznar en sus ultimos años.


Esto es lo que yo entendi con la poquita información.


Para los que no conozcan la TV's Españolas, un 80% son deportes, 8% noticias y lo que falta anuncios.

Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 28, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> ....Para los que no conozcan la TV's Españolas, un 80% son deportes, 8% noticias y lo que falta anuncios.



La TV argentina es similar, aunque la categoria noticias se descompone en 30%  noticias del mundo del espectaculo y  70% manipulacion de la opinion publica.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 28, 2008)

A lo que yo me referia tiopepe, es que las corridas que se vieron en la televisión, de gente expulsada por la fuerza, no eran de manifestantes corridos por la policia, sino de manifestantes corridos por "ex piqueteros" que fueron comprados por el gobierno de turno y que le sirven de fuerza de choque o como diriamos de "patoteros", una fuerza extraoficial cuasi parapolicial.
Esto tuvo el claro fin de poder sacar a todos a patadas y que nadie le diga, "usted tuvo la culpa", ademas que quita la palabra "represion" del plano.

Saludos.


----------



## cesartm (Mar 28, 2008)

Como todo problema agricola, los mas a desventaja son los campesinos, razones?
1. los tanto intermediarios que llevan su producto al consumidor.
2. la falta de union entre ellos
3. la competencia que hacen contra otros paises que al tener tratados de libre comercio venden su producto a menor precio que el domestico.

Les dire que hoy iba manejando y vi que el maiz ya esta naciendo aqui cerca de San Francisco y esto es normal aqui, pero la planta en un corto tiempo (no puedo decir cuanto), si acaso 2 meses, ya se esta cosechando y la planta tan solo te llegara a tu cintura con 3 mazorcas y no miento, despues limpiar, vuelven a sembrar lo cual al cabo de otros 3 meses sera lo mismo, despues en algunos lugares lo hacen de nuevo, en algunos se da bien en otros no, pero si te das cuenta como es posible competir asi contra sistemas de riego de temporal o si no que clase de semilla usan para que puedan producir tanto?

4. Las personas latinas que trabajan ahi, lo hacen por el minimo y al decir trabajan es por que lo hacen

Espero que se solucione todo este tipo de problemas, estamos en crisis, toda America, y lo unico que podemos hacer es consumir lo nuestro. Gracias


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 30, 2008)

Me mandaron este mail y me parecio importante compartirlo con ustedes  :


PARA REFLEXIONAR...




Un ARGENTINO le envía un Mail con una pregunta a otro ARGENTINO, que radica en los EE.UU. ¿Por qué los ARGENTINOS somos pobres?.
Respuesta del ARGENTINO que vive en EE.UU.:
Juan, cómo se ve que los árboles no te dejan ver el bosque.
Cómo puedes llamarte pobre, cuando eres capaz de pagar por un litro de nafta más del triple de lo que pago yo.
Cuando te das el lujo de pagar tarifas de electricidad, de teléfono y celular un 80% más caras de lo que me cuestan a mí.
Pagar comisiones por servicios bancarios y tarjetas de crédito del triple de lo que aquí nos cuestan, o cuando por un AUTO que a mi me cuesta $20,000 dólares tú puedes pagar $38,000 dólares porque tú sí puedes darte el gusto de regalarle $18,000 dólares al gobierno y nosotros no.
Juan, NO TE ENTIENDO!
Pobres somos nosotros, los habitantes de la Florida. Por eso el Gobierno Estatal, teniendo en cuenta nuestra precaria situación financiera, nos cobra sólo el 2% de IVA (hay otro 4% que es Federal; total = 6%) Y no 21% como a ustedes los ricos que viven en ARGENTINA.
Además, son ustedes los que tienen 'Impuestos de Lujo' como son los impuestos por gasolina y gas, alcohol, cigarros, puros, cerveza, vinos, etc.) que alcanza hasta el 320% del valor original, y los otros como: GANANCIAS (impuesto sobre las utilidades y sueldos), Impuesto sobre automóviles nuevos, IMPUESTO A LOS BIENES PERSONALES (impuesto a los bienes de las empresas), Impuesto por uso de automóvil. Y dichoso que todavía te das el lujo de pagar IVA por estos impuestos, además de todos los trámites y pagos estatales y municipales. Porque si ustedes no fueran ricos, ¿qué sentido tendría tener unos impuestos de ese calibre? ¿POBRES?, ¿de dónde? Un país que es capaz de cobrar el IMPUESTO A LAS GANANCIAS Y A LOS BIENES PERSONALES (mediante anticipos) POR ADELANTADO como ARGENTINA necesariamente tiene que nadar en la abundancia, porque considera que los negocios de la nación y de todos sus habitantes siempre tendrán ganancias a pesar de saqueos y asaltos, mordidas, huracanes, temblores e inundaciones y por supuesto de seguro que todos deben de ganar muchísimo.
Los pobres somos nosotros los que vivimos en USA que NO pagamos Impuesto sobre la Renta si ganamos menos de $3,000 dólares al mes POR PERSONA (más o menos 9.000,00 pesos ARGENTINOS). Y allí pagan policía privada, mientras que nosotros nos conformamos con la pública. Allí hasta envían a los hijos a colegios privados y mira si seremos pobres aquí en EE.UU., que las escuelas públicas te prestan los libros de estudio previendo que no tienes con qué comprarlos.
A veces me asombra la riqueza de los Argentinos que piden un préstamo cualquiera, y son capaces de pagar 38% anual de intereses, como mínimo.
¡¡¡ ESO ES SER RICO!
No como aquí, que apenas llegamos al 8% (generalmente 7.8%), justamente porque NO estamos en condiciones de pagar más.
Supongo que, como todo rico, tienes un AUTO y que estás pagando un 8 o 10% anual de seguro; si te sirve de información, yo pago sólo $345 dólares por año. Y como te sobra el dinero, tú si puedes efectuar pagos anuales de aproximadamente $1,000 PESOS por concepto de eso que ustedes llaman IMPUESTO AL AUTOMOTOR, mientras que acá nosotros no podemos darnos esos lujos y cuando mucho pagamos $15 dólares anuales por el STICKER sin importar qué modelo de auto manejes, pero claro, eso es para gente apretada de recursos que no puede erogar los enormes flujos que ustedes los ARGENTINOS manejan.
Saca la cuenta. ¿Quién es el rico, y quién el pobre? Por ultimo, más del 20% de la población económicamente activa en ARGENTINA NO TRABAJA .
Aquí, en cambio, sólo hay un 4% en la misma situación. ¿No te parece que el vivir sin trabajar es un lujo que sólo los ricos se pueden dar? Vamos hermano, te quedaste en ARGENTINA porque eres RICO. Son los pobres como yo los que nos fuimos a probar suerte a otros lados.
Me contaron también que a los funcionarios federales, provinciales y municipales, les paga el pueblo un MONTON de sueldo. Sin contar coimas, etc.. Jueces y otros etc. etc. que no pagan impuestos
Qué envidia ¡¡ESO SÍ ES VIVIR EN LA RIQUEZA !
Bueno Juan te mando un abrazo y ahí luego me cuentas cómo les va con el nuevo presupuesto y las elecciones presidenciales, lo que sí es seguro es que les aumentaran más los impuestos. Pero no te preocupes, que la inflacion te los va a diluir. Pero bueno, eso es lo de menos cuando se tiene guita para pagarlos.
Atentamente:


Tu pobre amigo inmigrante.


----------



## ciri (Mar 30, 2008)

a sisi lo leí hace tiempo...

Me pareció una muy buena forma de cambiar el punto de vista..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 30, 2008)

Yo me fui al rally, y estaban todas la 4x4 de los productores..q HdP.


----------



## jalva (Mar 30, 2008)

No quiero discrepar porque si, pero voya a fijar mi posición de entrada, No estoy con el campo.
Y lo explico:

No estoy con aquellos que siendo el 4% de los grandes tenedores de tierra solo eligen la soja como camino para hacer mas y mas dinero a costa de los pequeños productores.
Estos pequeños productores que hoy no tienen opción de apoyar al campo como forma de seguir subsistiendo.

No apoyo al campo porque las retensiónes, aparte de "forzar a la diversidad de cultivo", sirve como parte de la redistribución de la riqueza. la diversidad de cultivo nos garantiza una producción sustentable en el tiempo y no la desvastación de los campos por el cultivo de soja. Aparte es una fuente de recursos netamente autoctona que no puede ser levantada como un fábrica de autos (como leí en este post).

No apoyo al campo porque sigue en manos de gente que no les falta nada y se siguen aprovechando de las clases mas humildes como si los 90 no hubieran pasado nunca.

No apoyo al campo porque a pesar de tener los mejores créditos a las mas bajas tasas del mercado a traves del banco Nación, combustibles subencionados, un dolar alto para poder exportar mejor, no pueden ver que un buen reparto a la larga, es mejores réditos.

No apoyo al campo porque no reclamaron con esta misma energía en los 90, no reclamaban porque no habia retensiónes y porque podían facturar en negro, cosa que ahora les es imposible. A pesar de haber sido casi diezmados y fundidos. 

Por favor antes de apoyar a un sector no escuchen a un periodista tendencioso, INFORMENSE y despues opinen. Yo como muchos otros, vamos a escuchar otra campana.

Vivo en Argentina y mas exactamente en Recoleta ( quienes conocen saben que es el mas exclusivo barrio de buenos aires ) y me da asco la posición de algunos que creen representar a quienes mas tienen sin tener la mas mínima idea de como se maneja la economía y el daño que esta gente le puede seguir haciendo al Pais.

Me da asco que algunos con solo el mero hecho de tener solo un poco mas de dinero defienda a este 4% que nos somete al desabastecimiento porque en vez de ganar 2 millones gana 1.

Me da asco que mi hijo no tenga leche, carne o lo que sea porque a estos señores no se les dá la gana de ganar menos en función de un pais mejor.

Disculpen la bronca (enojo) pero estoy cansado de la economia para el beneficio de pocos y  el trabajo y el sacrificio de muchos para no ver jamas los frutos. Este no es el país que quiero para mi hijo.

Jalva


----------



## santiagoaliassantixman (Mar 30, 2008)

que? si querian diversidad de cultivo que le bajen las retensiónes a los otros cultivos y lla esta pero no que suban las de todos y todo por igual pequeños, grandes, negros, blancos y bueno de algun lugar tiene que salir el dinero para los planes trabajar (no todos son las lacras inservibles) y porsupuesto a los piqueteres y demas (ej: d"elia) pero si te indigna que en un pais aglicola ganadero tu hijo no tenga leche para tomar enojate con el gobierno no con los del campo por que sin ellos nunca tendrias leche para tu hijo ademas de que a diferencia de los politicos estas personas dan cuerpo y alma para su trabajo yo personalmente conosco a muchos y laverdad han sufrido para tener lo que tienen a diferencia de por ejemplo la presidenta que le compró a su hija un minicooper de 40000 dolares y (despues sale a hablar de las 4X4 que la gente trabaja para comprarlas) que trabajo a hecho la presidenta? jaja esto es un caos y si encima la presidenta se va sera peor pero no es como te hacen creer que las retensiónes son solo para los grandes es para todos y todas las personas del campo o sino vos te crees que un terrateniente va a ir a piquetear pero no es logica nomas asi como vos trabajas y pagas tus impuestos la gente del campo trabaja y encima de los impuestos paga tiene que dar mas de la mitad de su ganancia todo para pagarles a todos los sanganos que tiene alrededor a estos sanganos los pagas vos yo y la gente de todo el pais menos las personas que venden un voto por 300 pesos al mes (sacados de tuS IMPUESTOS) y encima no se conforman ganan sin hacer nada (no todos) 

espero no haberte ofendido con mi comentario pero me indigno un poco ver a un argentino ir contra la esencia de su pais EL CAMPO 
y eso de los creditos es mentira despues de obtenerlos los funden con los intereses salu2
y espero volver a mi otr cuenta


----------



## jalva (Mar 31, 2008)

No me enojo, pero es evidente que no estas debidamente informaciónrmado.
Ejemplos: 
1_ las retensiónes son diferentes para la soja que para el trigo.
2_ las 4x4 son necesarias para el campo, no soy necio, pero las de lujo NO sirven para el campo, una toyota con caja no es lo mismo que una Land Rover y las compran con esos crèditos que dices que no existen.
3_ D'elia es un idota util como tantos otros.
4_ La escencia del pais no es el campo ni los industriales, es la gente y un mejor reparto de la riqueza es lo que hace falta desde hace años
5_ El minicooper es tán válido como las 4x4 si es habido legalmente
Es lógico que contestes caliente pero no cambia la cosa ni mi forma de pensar.
y de verdad me alegro de poder disentir con alguien a quien no conozco con altura y respeto.

jalva


----------



## santiago (Mar 31, 2008)

perfecto tu punto de vista pero a lo que voy yo es a la comparacion de trabajo: un chupasangre del gobierno que no hace nada y gana plata o un trabajador del campo que no gana nada o muy poco (no todos) (en la situacion actual) en sentido o proporcion a sus actividades es ilogico no? osea que si se quieren comprar una 4x4 que por mas que no les sirva y la quieren que se la compren total la plata la ganan con su trabajo
y si estaba INFORMADO sobre las distintas tarifas retensiónarias de indole campesina (filosofando) pero a todo esto si no quieren soja que hagan planes de otra manera para impulsar al trigo , a la ganaderia , etc pero no asi ademas de que la implementacion o bum de la soja se produjo por  UNA MALA POLITICA DE ANTERIORES GOBIERNOS. ademas los creditos despues tienen unos intereses de la p mdre por cada peso 4 o 5 de interes no se si lo sabias
salu2 
pd: busca argentina en el diccionario (pais agricola ganadero)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

Ya me canso esta situacion, se les fue de la mano. Querian una propuesta ya la tienen, ahora me parece que deberian sentarce a charlar. 
Y si es que hay otros intereses de por medio. Las cosas no se hacen asi los derechos de ellos no pueden pasar por sobre mis derechos de circular libremente, menos sobre mi derecho a trabajar.

Si de reclamar se trata cualquiera que este desconforme o en contra de algo va ha cortar una Ruta? Cuanto tiempo medio dia, OK te vas a hacer notar, escuchar y todo lo que quieras, pero 20 dias y Todas las rutas. ES UN ATROPELLO.  

PD: Meta palo y gases. Mi humilde indignacion.. digo Opinion.


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

y bueno que metan palo y gases a otros sectores tambien
principalmente a los nidos de ratas que son las villas de negros chorros mi solucion es entrar con una cal50 y barrerlos a todos
salu2
PD: que lo hagan cuando la presidenta este en la linea de fuego jejeje
salu22


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 1, 2008)

Bueno, acá no se trata de matar a nadie, ni de un lado ni del otro.
La gente del campo salió a protestar a las rutas (no a cortarlas) porque es la única forma que tienen de que se los escuche.
Y sí, está mal que no dejen pasar camiones con productos agro-ganaderos. De la misma forma que está mal que algunos de los camioneros parados por la protesta decidieran cortar la ruta sin dejar pasar a nadie.
También es cierto que hay gente de todo tipo en las rutas protestando, pero en su mayoría son pequeños y medianos productores. Los "oligarcas" bueno, no creo que sean tantos no?.
En cuanto a las marchas que se hicieron en Buenos Aires de uno y otro lado, bueno, los que iban en apoyo del campo es cierto que no tenían mucha idea del tema, fueron más por descontento ante la agresividad del gobierno contra los que no se sojuzgan a ellos.
Pero mucho peor fue la contramarcha, de gente pagada para que vaya con la cara cubierta y palos en la mano para "tomar la plaza". Como la marcha que se dió hoy Martes, en los que se veía que los noteros que se animaron a cubrir la marcha (a riesgo de que les den una golpiza) cuando le preguntaban a los manifestantes porque estaban ahí, la respuesta es la ya muy conocida por todos los argentinos "por el vino" "por el chori y la coca" o el tan pragmático "ni idea, me trajeron". De ahí me merece mucho más respeto las manifestaciones de apoyo al campo, que las convocadas y pagadas por el gobierno.



> No apoyo al campo porque las retensiónes, aparte de "forzar a la diversidad de cultivo"



En cuanto a lo que menciona jalva de la diversidad de cultivo, el movimiento a la soja es por los precios internacionales por un lado, pero mucho tuvo que ver las políticas del gobierno actual.
Vean sino lo que paso en los últimos años: deciden intervenir en ganadería, resultado: menos productores ganaderos, Argentina pierde mercados internacionales, los precios internos se dolarizan prácticamente. Después intervienen en el mercado lechero, resultado: desaparición de tambos a gran escala, vacas lecheras al matadero, reducción de la producción de leche.

Entonces todas las medidas que han tomado han provocaron una menor diversidad.

Que patético era el camión que traía naranjas, por las que le pagaban al productor 10 centavos de peso por kilogramo, mientras en los supermercados se vende a mínimo $2.50.
Los supermercados, aquellos con los que siempre se hicieron los "acuerdos de precios" que siempre traían como consecuencia un aumento generalizado de los alimentos más básicos. En un pueblo de la provincia de Buenos Aires de donde provengo, se compra una vaca de 280 Kg por $550 a $600 con suerte ($2.15 el Kg), los frigoríficos y los supermercados (que son los que hacen acuerdos de precios con el gobierno) se encargan de llevarla a $9 a $10 el Kg en promedio. El problema no son los productores, son las cadenas de supermercados y la comercialización que hacen que los precios se cuadrupliquen o quintupliquen, que son justamente los que han acordado siempre con el gobierno.

Jalva también habla de redistribución, craso error, que me digan 3 obras públicas que se hayan hecho con ese dinero. Lo que se retiene va para pagar deuda, que está aumentando porque está atada a la inflación (razón por la que destruyeron el INDEC para mentir en forma institucionalizada). Las retensiónes son no coparticipables, por lo tanto NO SE REDISTRIBUYEN. Es otra mentira más. 
Pruebas de eso: la educación mejoró pero no tanto, la salud también, la seguridad es inexistente, el transporte público y de cargas es calamitoso, no hay infraestructura: en el campo llueve fuerte y se quedan aislados esperando que el agua se vaya sola, crisis energética: las industrias tienen que recortar su producción, tenemos que depender de la buena voluntad de Brasil para asegurar el suministro eléctrico, de Bolivia para el gas, de Venezuela para combustibles. 

En cuanto a lo del dólar alto, le sirve al campo menos que a los industriales, esa medida actualmente es para pagar bajos salarios (y que el salario promedio sea más bajo, medida que va en contra de la redistribución). Los insumos principales de la soja están dolarizados, y han subido 100% en el lapso de un año. Fíjense que pasa con Brasil, apreció su moneda y sus exportaciones no paran de crecer, el dólar alto no es estrictamente necesario para poder exportar. 

En cuanto a los combustibles, en capital federal seguro se consigue combustible a precios racionales. Pero en el interior.... un litro de gasoil, si es que hay, se consigue a un 40% más caro que en las ciudades. Todo está más caro en el interior que en las ciudades, acá en La Plata consigo 1 Kg de picada por $4.50 o $5, en mi pueblo por menos de $8 ni hablar. Siempre el interior termina subsidiando a las ciudades, medida que lleva a el despoblamiento que hasta se había frenado porque el campo trabajaba. Veremos como sigue.

Cuando hablan de los 90... todos estaban con Menem, desde D'Elía hasta los Kirchner, y todos los gobernadores de provincia. Los sindicalistas tampoco reclamaban contra Menem.
Otra cosa: las retensiónes no son legales, fueron una medida usada por la dictadura militar, los impuestos no los puede regular el poder ejecutivo, lo tiene que fiar el congreso. Claro, si lo hicieran a través del congreso tendría que discutirse y quizás hasta tendría un toque democrático. Eso está muy lejos de lo que quiere el gobierno actual.

Con respecto a la última medida, de reintegro de las retensiónes, que sentido tiene?. Para que le van a sacar la plata del bolsillo y devolvérsela?. Tiene una sola lógica: control. De esa manera el productor va a cobrar si hay un funcionario que le firma el cheque, y sino no. Entonces de esa manera se aseguran de tenerlos con un pie sobre la cabeza: el productor va a cobrar si el gobierno quiere y punto.

En fin, apoyo definitivamente a la gente del campo, más bien a la gente del interior que vive del  campo, le están cerrando una puerta de crecimiento y prosperidad.
[/quote]


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 1, 2008)

en mi humilde opinion y con los estudios en mercadotecnia, contabilidad, economia, y recursos humanos q tengo hechos, (y aunque no me guste tanto como la electronica), opino que el campo mantiene un reclamo justo.

1) Las retensiónes no son un impuesto, por ende no tiene retribuciones de ningun tipo para ningun sector. Al no ser un impuesto es ilegal, y confiscatorio ya que el tope del total del porcentaje de los impuestos (legales) no puede exceder el 33%, pero este solo "saqueo" es del 44%.
2) La soja incrementó su valor por las exportaciones, lo cual es correcto por el hecho de que asia (el mayor consumidor de soja del mundo) al entrar en democracia comenzó a elevar su nivel de vida consumiendo asi productos y servicios que hasta hace poco no tuvo.
3) Si el productor agropecuario produce 3.000.000 de pesos (por dar un ejemplo), no tiene ninguna obligacion de regalarle el 44% del bruto a nadie pq para eso trabajo e invirtio. Los productores compran las camionetas con la retroactivacion del 21% del impuesto al valor agregado que se les cobra cuando ellos venden 1.000.000 de pesos, 210.000 deben ir al fisco para pagar el impuesto, en vez de eso compran agroquimicos fertilizantes como el NH3 y camionetas. Ya que al comprar todo el iva venta se anula con el iva compra y saldan asi la deuda.
4) La soja no es ningun yuyo. si bien no necesita los cuidados que otros cultivos si, eso no da derecho a decir que no tiene su trabajo. ademas la semilla de soja cuesta mucho mas que la de otros cultivos por ser tratadas geneticamente en laboratorios, precisamente para q no se apesten.
5) Si bien la soja no lleva demasiado trabajo el suelo en el que se planta y cosecha si, porque la soja es una plantita que se consume todo el nitrogeno del suelo. para recuperarlo se gastan miles de pesos en amoniaco (NH3) y nitrogeno liquido (N2).


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

totalmente de acuerdo con vos ardogan mi anterior post violento solo fue sarcasmo para mostrar que el pais siempre esta en contra de la gente
salu2


----------



## santiago (Jun 19, 2008)

revivo el post ya que hace 100 dias de su creacion el paro sigue, yo sigo firmemente apoyando al campo
espero sus opiniones 
saludos desde entre rios


----------



## Manonline (Jun 19, 2008)

sin haber seguido mucho el hilo, mi opinion es que ambas partes tienen algo de razon, porque si bien las retensiónes son altas, esto no quita que los terratenientes se hagan ricos y no les paguen un centavo a los que realmente trabajan la tierra. Ademas estas retensiónes son repartidas en gran mayoria (teoricamente es solamente para eso, cosa que lamentablemente no pasa a la practica) entre los sectores mas carenciados de la sociedad. La otra parte pasa a ser capital de la nacion para el uso que le parezca conveniente al gobierno.

Estoy a favor de la reduccion de las retensiónes y de el rediagramado de estas, y estoy a favor de los verdaderos trabajadores del campo, no asi de los que viven de estos y dicen ser trabajadores del campo, que se enriquecen, explotando a gente humilde e ignorante.

Otra cosa es que estoy MUY en contra a este desabastecimiento que produjeron sus cortes y los miles de litros de leche por hora desperdiciados pudiendo haber llegado a los estomagos de MILES de niños hambrientos del pais, ademas de la perdida de otros tantos alimentos perecederos.

Espero que mi comentario abra algunas mentes

salu2,
mano.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2008)

jaaa....comence  a leer este tema y viendo las fotos de lso que escriben:
la ardillita
el gatito
el patito
 ......parece el jardin de infantes del campo   

y luego de compartir esta sorpresa (solo lei la primer pagina) les hare uno de mis analisis magistrales y cuestionables. *(voy agregando mientras leo) *


1 --- una cosa que veo es eso de las retensiónes "moviles" y sin tirarme para ningun amiguismo pienso:
si soy cartonero y me dicen que me retienen el 20% y yo calculo que si me rompo el lomo trabajando a fin de mes cobrare 3000 $ , pero resulta que el dia 28 luego de que trabaje ya tod el mes vienen unos vivos y me dicen que me van a retener el 50 % .........*que es eso ?
y como deja eso a quienes trabajan ?????*

ahora me voy al otro extremo y soy un importante industrial , me dicen que me retienen el 20 % asi que hago mis cuentas y decido invertir aqui, monto mi fabrica contrato empleados, compro materia prima, hago contratos y luego de 6 meses sale mi primera produccion, supongamos 1000 autos cero Km en la playa de mi fabrica y vienen unso señores con cara de mafia y me dicen que me retendran el 50 % (luego de que hice el trabajo y la inversion).
.........*que es eso ?
y como deja eso a quienes trabajan ?????*

2 -- se habla de distribucion.....de que ?
por que si viene asi la onda dejo de trabajar, y me pongo en la cola de vagos, prefiero que me paguen algo por no hacer nada y no cobrar algo por romperme el.....

3 --- manejo de inversiones .:
ya se gasto a cuenta la $ *con el tren bala...*se ve que no salieron lso tiempos como queria pero lo del tren bala me muestra cuales son "las prioridades y el conocimiento de las necesidades de el pais a la hora de "salir de shooping" o de compras con nuestra plata.
pero encima nos quere convencer de que "no hay que pagar nada por unos años.......no nos cuesta nada "......nos deja una deuda por un monton y encima de un muerto.
y nos toma por boludos por que dice que "ya esta" .

4 --- mas de una vez vi a la gente del campo:
hay gente de trabajo, hay gente oligarca, hay algunso brutos, hay familias.
y he visto a la gente de el gobierno, del de nestor K , del de cristinaK, del de menem, del de de larua, .....en fin.
no veo a ni un trabajador , ni uno.....es mas, son una mezcla de barrabravas con corbata, actores de segunda de alguna pelicula de mafiosos  y chantas que estan en la cima de la fiesta.

5 --- critica al campo (o a quien sea ) de que hay mano de obra esclava o que consumen recursos ..........pero ..........PERO .......
si le hubiesen abonado lo que pedia no problem.......
sigan con mano de obra esclava que no problem.....
se ha ocupado de la prostitucion infantil en las provincias la señora ?a hhhh...me olvidaba , recein agarra y el que estaba ants le dejo todo a la miseria ......no ? 
va a hacer un tren bala asi pasa las villas en un santiamen y pueden llegar pronto a la ciudad donde hay niños argentinos que entregan el culo por unos euros.

vieja costumbre de tirar ataques si no te dan lo que queres. 

6 ---- otra es esa de que el campo genera el desabastecimiento, me recuerda a los docentes:
tiene que trabajar por chirolas , si no lo hacen es culpa de ellos que no haya educacion.
asi todos tiene que hacer lo que al gobierno de turno se le ocurra, y si no lo hacen es culpa de el gremio que "no es obediente ni sumiso" .......mientras .........ves vos que los jueces , diputados presidentes , gobernadores hagan austerismo ?
que nena sucia.......pero es tu culpa, no llores, si vos me lo pediste......vos me provocaste ........la culpa es tuya, no mia.........
asi hasta el mas monstruo se justifica, con hipocresia y mentiras podemos jugar hasta el infinito a ser HDP.

7--- he escuchado poco, me han icho que el del campo falto el respeto a la señora presidenta......eso esta mal ......y no lo justifico.....PERO.......
el respeto se gana, no se que dijo pero me parece peor una persona que prefiera comprar un tren bala o se maneje con una suelta corrupcion sin saber (o sabiendo ) que hunde en la miseria a familias enteras.
recuerdo en la epoca de menem.....no habia semana que no se tirara una persona, jubilado, mujer con hijo, cualquiera bajo el tren en primera junta......hay estadisticas ?
los de los trenes pusieron filmadoras por los juicios.........la gente se tiraba, se suicidaba.
respeto ?
respeto ?????? 
hay que tenerle a la gente que los voto, a las familias, a quienes confiaron, a quienes necesitan, dependen, a nuestros hermanos.
juro algo, ? no ?

 8)  alguien pone que vive en recoleta y no apoya al campo.
creo que te equivocas, no es que apoyen al campo.......es que estan contra el gobierno.
*si tuviesemos un gobierno sano:* 
8-1 ) no permtirian los mismos gobernantes que unos pocos terratenientes extranjeros vengan y se compren tierras en reservas naturales, con pueblos adentro y encima que los gobernadores se la hagan facil.
8-2 ) cuidarian que nuestras tierras se trabajen pero no se sobreexploten.
8-3 ) pongan uds.........hay miles.

*en vez de "pedir $$$ para permitir que siga la cosa"*

*9 -----miren .....les hago una pregunta :*
si el tabaco hace mal....esta ok si me das el 50%  a mi? entonces vendelo nomas .
si el juego trae adiccion ....esta ok si me das un 50% a mi ? entonces dale nomas ''?
si el alcohol hace mal.....esta ok si me das un porcentaje ?
si algo esta mal con el campo ......esta ok si me da una parte ? en vez de controlarlo y evitar /solucionar lo que esta mal ?
si la nafta es energia y es vital.....por que les cargan mas del 50% de impuestos ?
y la leche ?
si la educacion es importante por que hay escuelas que no tienen gas y hay tan mala educacion (alguien vio alguna ENET por ahi ?) 

10 --- YPF y otras el señor de turno las vendio sin problema.....esta señora quizo hacer lo mismo (exprimir la vaca) pero no se fijo que tenia dueños independientes .
vieron el tema ese?
vieron que petrobras (si , la de brasil) es una empresa regrosa....incluso han encontrado un yacimiento monstruo en sus aguas,pero bruto pozo, que deja al chavez y a los de turbante con envidia  .................................petrobras es la numero uno en exploracion y extraccion a mas de 6000m de profundidad y rinde sus frutos.
PETROBRAS = petroleo de brasil 
aqui la vendimos.........no .....disculpen.......la regalamos .......y seguimos .
por que no rinde 
mejor que la exploten otros y dejen e porcentaje en la puerta (de la rosada) .
por que no rinde eso del petroleo.....si es ........sucio......negro.........pegajoso........es mas, creo que ni debe cotizar ya en bolsa   

11--- y sigo leyendo y agregando.........
lei al que se enoja con el campo:
pero no te das cuenta que el problema es que hoy dia (y hace 100 años ) el campo es la principal fuente de ingresos .....bah.....una de las ....en el pais .
y por que sera ?
*por los gobiernos* 
como esperas que tengamos un pais creciente con tecnologia si esta señora en vez de llamar a las universidades y planificar y montar una obra para hacer una red de trenes en el pais, con argentinos , con tecnologia argentina y asi crear fuentes de trabajo reales y buenas lo que hizo fue:
agarro la cartera, el avion y se fue de shooping, vio un tren bala que le gusto y le daban su cometa y LO COMPRO.......casi sin preguntar en casa.

MIREN este es el foro de electronica y uds. me comprenderan, saben muy bien que en una plaqueta puedo poner un chip con un soft par que luego de un tiempo falle, saben que puedo hacer chips dedicados que no los consigue ni magoya, saben que lo que viene de afuera esta en dolares o euros, saben que un mecanismo que no se fabrica aca sale en euros y eso es un huevo y medio, saben que si no se hace aca seguimos comprando espejitos a cambio de bolsas de trigo.
saben que comprar esas cosas es pañ para hoy y hambre para mañana......y digo pan para hoy por hacer el refran.......por que ni eso.

cuando tengamos gente correcta en el gobierno vas ver que la plata va a sobrar, los del campo son solo los que se estan quejando hoy.
es mas, suerte que cometio la KK el error de querer joderlos a ellos que son grandes y se defienden,si hubiese metidol mano en el bolsillo de un grupo mas chico se hubiese salido con la suya.

a alguien le parece que estemos dependiedo de que es lo que el campo exporta ?a ver cuanto les sacamos ?
te parece que es un gobierno de un pais una gente que no hace mas que esperar que los del campo vayan con la cosecha al puerto para sacarles una parte ?
veo en la Tv paises que hace mas de 50 años han hecho puentes, portaaviones, universidades de verdad (no las paredes) , satelites, represas.............*y aqui esperando que pase el camion para tirarle una piedra asi para y lo robamos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*sera alguna de estas cosas que tiene a la gente podrida ???????*

y la gran masa de gente , confundida, asustada .......el problema es que ( y les aseguro que lo veo a diario) la gente toda es tan diversa, cada quien piensa para su lado, que son egoistas....ni dudarlo y no se dan cuenta, y los vivos aprovechan. 

*lo triste es que esta señora ya mostro su politica.....quizas no le funciono con estos del campo por ser grandes......bueno, ira mañana si la dejan por alguno mas chico .*

coincido con lo que han puesto en la primer pagina que lei , de todos , del patito, de la ardillita, del gatito,    y los demas.

saludos[/size]


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 19, 2008)

Aclaración: 1 U$S = 3 pesos Argentinos (aprox)

Estoy con el campo, el gobierno ya pasó de gris a oscuro. 

Primero que nunca jamás tuvo autoridad para sacar la resolución de las retensiónes, es atribución exclusiva del congreso por mandato de la constitución nacional. Y para aquellos ignorantes que dicen que el código aduanero lo habilita al ejecutivo para fijar retensiónes.... bueno, desde quinto grado de primaria yo ya sabía que la ley suprema de la nación es la constitución nacional y no un código aduanero interpretado vaya a saber en que forma retorcida y tendenciosa.

Más patético todavía cuando el gobierno habla de institucionalidad, si la presidenta que fue senadora (además abogada, creo bah, nunca se vió el título y eso está neblinoso) no sabe que la constitución está por encima del código aduanero....
El congreso siguió virtualmente cerrado hasta ahora, por presión de la gente, sino olvídense.
La justicia fue intervenida por el ministro del interior con eso de que se le debía informaciónrmar y consultar antes de tomar cualquier acción en los cortes de ruta.
Otras instituciones totalmente destruídas: el INDEC, la oficina anticorrupción (la descabezaron), la auditoría general de la nación (para que De Vido se mueva tranquilo).
Y encima mostrando una vez más su ignorancia la presidenta dice que a los representantes del agro no los eligió nadie, cuando de hecho se hacen elecciones entre sus asociados para designarlos.
Donde no hubo elecciones ni hay desde que están ellos es en el partido justicialista, ahí se manejaron siempre a dedo.
Otro rasgo de "institucionalidad" es que no se entiende bien quién gobierna, Cristina o Néstor? Por qué los empresarios, gobernadores, etc van a verlo primero a Néstor a puerto madero y después a casa de gobierno?
Esa es la "Institucionalidad" del Kirchnerismo.

Llamaron golpistas a le gente del campo por ejercer su derecho a protestar. O sea que el que no sigue a ciegas al gobierno es un golpista, patético.
Dijeron y dicen que cortan rutas cuando los que cortan son los transportistas, que los entiendo, los tipos perdieron su laburo de la noche a la mañana por un decreto inconstitucional. Si el día de mañana a mí me hicieran lo mismo tampoco me va a importar un bledo hacer un corte de ruta. 
Falto a la verdad si no digo que hicieron cortes de ruta en Marzo, pero luego descartaron desde las agrupaciones esas medidas, y en su lugar bloquearon el comercio de granos.
Otra cosa es que la gente por motus propio corte la ruta en varios pueblos, que ya al verse en la ruina por estas medidas tampoco les importa nada, y los entiendo también.

Dicen que están dispuestos a dialogar pero siempre fué el gobierno el que levantó el diálogo. Para el primer encuentro postergaron la fecha dos semanas, ninguneando el problema, y después cuando se juntaron 300000 personas en Rosario se ve que les ofendió y nunca más volvieron a dialogar.

Salieron con reintegros a los pequeños productores, pero solo para sepultarlos en una maraña burocrática inaccesible, que solamente puede resolverla aquellos que se pueden dar el lujo de contratar profesionales exclusivamente para hacer los trámites, o sea, los grandes.

La famosa "curva de retensiónes", que únicamente tiene en cuenta el precio internacional de la soja, después si hubo sequía, inundación, si el combustible sube hasta el cielo junto con los fertilizantes, que se jodan. Además yo en particular no entiendo, la curva se achata a un precio mayor, no debería ser al revés?, más chata para precios bajos y de mayor pendiente para precios altos?. Eso se explica por la política de destrucción de pequeños y medianos productores para beneficiar a los grandes productores (todos amigos del gobierno o que están en el gobierno como el caso del gobernador del Chaco), que son los que pueden coimear, un pequeño productor no puede coimear a nadie, así que ganan por partida doble al destruirlo.

Después salen con el plan de redistribución que es una fantochada absoluta, actualmente hay cientos de obras públicas sub-ejecutadas (es decir, no se gastó en ellas el dinero que estaba previsto por presupuesto) vaya a saber por qué (bah, en realidad se sabe, la plata se fué a algún bolsillo). Está la planta esa de energía que ya se inauguró dos veces pero que todavía no está funcionando (para la 1ra inauguración llevaron parlantes y pusieron una grabación con el ruido que haría una planta de ese estilo para guardar las formas y seguir engañando), las escuelas sin gas, los hospitales siguen mal (en La Plata ya colaboro con dos que salieron a buscar socios puerta a puerta para juntar fondos).

Ah claro!, el tren bala!, una obra faraónica que puede utilizar el 0.5% de los argentinos que nos va a endeudar a tasas astronómicas por el resto de nuestras vidas. Que buen plan de redistribución (todavía no se enteraron de que hay que redistribuir de los que más tienen a los que menos tienen, y no al revés como ellos hacen).
Otra joyita, hoy un Fernández desmintió tajantemente que se fuera a poner impuesto alguno a los movimientos financieros, que son los famosos capitales especulativos. Otra muestra de la "política de redistribución K"

Como se vió la redistribución de este gobierno!, estamos con niveles de desigualdad superiores a 2004, acercándonos a la situación previa del desastre del 2001. Pasamos de un poco más del 20% de pobres a un 30%, genial, bárbara la redistribución de este gobierno.

Dicen que el campo genera inflación cuando ya el año pasado hubo una inflación del 25 al 30% en capital federal y zona metropolitana, y del 35% aprox en los pueblos del interior (para los que no lo saben, los acuerdos de precios solo se ven de vez en cuando en las grandes ciudades, nunca en los pueblos) (1 Kg de carne picada el año pasado me costaba $4 en La Plata, y $7.50 a mi madre en mi pueblo natal, lo mismo con el pan, la leche....). Si hay inflación es porque los comerciantes se aprovechan para remarcar ante cualquier oportunidad.
Nunca un productor agropecuario pone un precio, el que pone precio son los grandes compradores (Coto, Carrefour, frigoríficos). 
Así nos enteramos que a un productor de zanahorias vende el Kg a $0.03, y en supermercados se vende a $3. También las naranjas a $0.30 el Kg y a $2.50 en supermercados.
El kg de carne vivo no se paga más de $2,50, y se vende a $10 en promedio. Claro, dicen que gran parte del Kg vivo no va al mostrador porque es hueso, tripas, etc. Pero lo que no dicen es que de la vaca se aprovecha TODO, absolutamente todo. Ni la sangre, ni los huesos, ni el cuerno de la vaca se salva (alimentos balanceados, el cuero para ropa...). Es otra mentirita que al lado de las demás es una nada.

Otro tema, es preocupante la violencia institucionalizada de este gobierno, amparando a D'Elía que atenta contra el derecho de manifestación a las trompadas, forjando una organización paragubernamental que propuso armarse. Si propuso armarse es para salir a matar, las armas son para eso. 
Paralelamente hubo quemas de campos de soja, ataques a silos bolsa, miguelitos desperdigados por rutas que no fueron obra ni de los transportistas, ni de la gente del campo. Las constantes mentiras del gobierno en cualquier tema, no creo que ni los Fernandez ni la president@ puedan hablar 30 segundos seguidos sin mentir. Mienten con la inflación, mienten con la pobreza, mienten con la crisis energética, mienten con la redistribución del ingreso, mienten con los casos de corrupción....

Pensar que hay indecisos..., yo no sé, admito que por 30 segundos durante una etapa del conflicto dudé quien tenía razón (el gobierno o el campo), pero después ví a éstos pinochos con la nariz que había que agacharse para que no te la clavaran en un ojo y no dudé más. Entre ellos se deben decir "Buenas noches" a las 9 de la mañana para no perder la costumbre nomás. Es como si encontraras a tu novia en la cama con tres tipos y... bueno, creo que ya se entiende la idea.

Además esto no es solo por la soja, fueron de a poco, primero intervinieron ganadería con el resultado de que nadie va a pensar hoy en día en criar o engordar vacas con Moreno imponiendo un precio de $2 Kg vivo para que los supermercados vendan a $10 el Kg. Ah claro, los subsidios fueron todos para los supermercados, los frigoríficos, y los grandes feed-lots, al que cría y que es más perjudicado por el precio límite nada, que se muera. Ya nadie habla de los despidos que hubo en frigoríficos.
Después fueron con la leche, precio máximo, subsidios a la sereníma, sancor, a los tamberos la muerte.
Todavía no estamos viendo el efecto de esas medidas, el año que viene a más tardar ya se va a notar que no hay carne porque directamente no se cría. Hoy por hoy no se ve eso porque se están matando a los vientres (las vacas que se dejan para que tengan crías) y a las vacas lecheras consecuencia de la gran política nacional.
Después fueron por el trigo, se acuerdan que el año pasado el pan estaba a $2,50 o $3?. Ahora está a $5. Igualmente el trigo se pone en rotación con la soja, así que no creo que se deje de producir. Lo que sí es inexplicable es la total ineptitud con este tema, se producen algo así (le puedo pifiar en el orden de magnitud, pero no en la relación) como 40 millones de toneladas, y el consumo interno es de 5 millones. Tan difícil es hacer que las retensiónes aplicadas a los 35 millones de toneladas que se exportan se apliquen para subsidiar el trigo para consumo interno?. Actualmente por esas 5 millones de toneladas está comprometido el comercio de las 40 millones de toneladas (Brasil ya está buscando autoabastecerse, con la soja China busca otros proveedores, igual no creo que encuentre).

Y por último la soja, que fue lo que rebalsó el vaso. Hoy el nivel de retensiónes está al 50%, esto es, el 50% de la cosecha se la lleva el gobierno. Luego el productor debe descontar del 50% que le queda todos los costos: semilla, fertilizante, trabajo de siembra y de cosecha, impuestos locales provinciales y nacionales; y afrontar las pérdidas por sequías e inundaciones (que hubo de las dos lamentablemente).
Con el 35% de retensiónes que había en Marzo al tipo quizás le quedaba un 15% de ganancia, ahora con ésto los números dan en rojo directamente. 
Los insumos son importados, la maquinaria también. El precio del fertilizante triplicó su precio en dolares del 2004 a fines de 2007. El gasoil... bueno, el gasoil a $2 existe para el gremio de los camioneros y capital federal y alrededores, para el interior mínimo $3 si es que se consigue.

A qué obedece todo esto?, por qué el gobierno buscó esta situación?, la forzó de todas las maneras que pudo.
Es bien sabido que hay un agujero negro fiscal por los vencimientos de la deuda externa, y que quieren sacar plata de cualquier lado (me hace acordar a Cavallo con los jubilados, o a López Murphy buscando arancelar la universidad pública y gratuita).
Pero no es solo eso, también está el objetivo de destruir (no creo exagerar para nada al usar ese término) a los pequeños y medianos productores, a las economías regionales. No quieren una nueva clase media en el interior, si la gente mejora su situación tal vez tenga más recursos para educarse, para informaciónrmarse, para leer, y (Dios no lo quiera pensaran los políticos) para participar más en los gobiernos, volver a ser más ciudadanos que consumidores.
Ni las grandes empresas quieren eso (ellos quieren consumidores esclavos) ni los gobiernos (si la gente se puede dar el "lujo" de pensar en otra cosa que no sea llenar la panza van muertos)
Por eso es que no se toca a las petroleras (todo lo contrario, les renovaron explotaciones por 40 años más), ni las mineras (si queda un 0.5% para el país creo que es mucho decir, queda todo el ambiente destruido por 100 años), ni a las pesqueras (casi extinguieron la merluza argentina pero no pasó nada), ni a las grandes empresas/grupos en general (ALUAR por ejemplo exporta el 70% de su producción de aluminio, nadie le pide precios diferenciados para el consumo interno ni de broma).
Entonces es una suma de intereses del gobierno con las grandes empresas y grupos económicos contra la gente del campo.
Sino vean el estilo de gobierno K de Santa Cruz, 60% de empleados públicos viviendo de las regalías petroleras, media Santa Cruz en poder de los Kirchner y sus testaferros. Me imagino que querrá comprar algún campito (algún que otro millón de hectáreas) en Buenos Aires, Santa Fé y/o Córdoba (a lo mejor compra la zona limítrofe común a esas provincias y hace la provincia Kirchner que se yo).
Y la gente que los apoya: Gildo Insfrán de Formosa, gran demócrata (provincia en la que para las elecciones les quitaban los documentos a los aborígenes, creo que ya va por la segunda reelección), Capitanich de Chaco (provincia devastada por la deforestación, lo que provoca inundaciones y sequías, el señor gobernador es dueño de un pool de soja); el de Salta (ni me acuerdo el nombre) (debió ser responsable de la deforestación más monstruosa en toda la historia Argentina, se acuerdan de la propaganda de Greenpeace?, que la llevaron a cabo los grandes grupos sojeros), etc.

Vean la maniobra de asueto del Miércoles para obligar a empleados públicos a ir al acto del Miercoles, en Santa Cruz seguro hacían lleno siempre con un 60% de empleados públicos...
Y después bueno, los consabidos militantes choripán... se estima que en total se gastaron unos 100 millones de pesos, que porque pusieron el escudito de presidencia de la nación en el palco adivinen quién los paga.... (pista: no es el partido justicialista, son los mismos de siempre)

Entonces, es más que evidente que es una política de hambre y pobreza para el interior, grandes negocios con las grandes empresas, y viva Perón! (si los viera Evita les revienta el culo a patadas). Es de lo único que se trata. Básicamente los mismos objetivos de una dictadura: pobreza y atemorizar a la gente (D'Elía está calentando motores), concentrar poder y riqueza; pero con otros medios.

Me cansé de escribir, tengo más para decir, pero lo dejo para otro día editando el mensaje.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2008)

ahora les voy a mostrar otra parte del problema, seguro a mas de uno le molestara, por que se sentira parte (salvo que sea de otra especie) .

vean esto:

cuando el campo hizo cortes de rutas muchos camioneros se enojaron por que no lso dejaban pasar ....."me joden en mi fuente de trabajo" violan mis derechos.

ahora los camioneros estan afectados y te cortan la ruta.......mira vos.

los maestros estan afectados por el gobierno (siempre el gobierno) y cortan la calle......los taxistas se enojan por que no los dejan trabajar....que se vayan a dar calses !
cuando los taxistas se sienten afectados cortan las calles......mira vos.

que especie rara, no ?

leia que en españa (puedo equivocarme en e caso pero no me equivoco en la actitud humana) los pescadores se veian afectados por el aumento de combustible, se quejaban a zapatero (el cual les tiro con un zapato a todos) que ya no hay mas peces (querran que zapatero los crie ?).
que tienen que ir mas mar a dentro a buscarlos y necesitan combustible.
mira vos........ya no hay mas peces !
que cosa !
no ?
por que sera ?
esos bichitos tontos que no cojen (follan) lo suficientementte rapido para reproducirse , no ven que nosotros los matamos a diestra y siniestra y ellos tienen que seguir ?
y los pescadores como no ven mas peces por la costa (ni idea por que ?) quieren ir mas addentro a seguir depredando......
pero ellos no tienen la culpa, la culpa la tienen los otros pescadores.

los otros........vieron?
siempre son "los otros" y con eso siempre zafamos de culpas.

nos extinguiremos llevandonos puestas a un monton de especies diciendo :
"fueron los otros" 
y 
"tengo derecho".

http://ar.news.yahoo.com/s/ap/080617/internacionales/eur_cie_extincion

y mientras, por que si bien somos un sorete como especie tenemos variedad, y entre es variedad esta "el sorete de los soretes" que son depredadores que se aprovechan de todo esto que les estoy contando, individuos que se dan cuenta de todo esto, nuestras debilidades, nuestras estupideces, nuestra desunion, nuestra incapacidad de ser justos , de hacer las cosas sabiamente .

y lo mas "raro" es que a esa gente , a esos depredadores solemos ponerlos de gobernantes, para que nos dirijan.



un abrazo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 20, 2008)

Tengo una opinion tan larga y compleja sobre todo esto que prefiero resumir en:

1) 44% retensiónes +35% impuesto a las ganancias + 21% I.V.A... (aunq el iva lo descargan comprando agroquimicos y maquinarias)...
con que % de SU plata vive esta gente?
con menos del 15%, el campesino debe vivir y resembrr el campo, alimentar a los bichos de granja, y seguir viviendo.

2) si a al gun politico le tocan 100 pesos de los 12000 que cobran por no hacer nada, se arma una guerra civil, y el pobre campesino, cagado de frio en el campo, se queda con el 10% de lo q labura y merece, y no lo dejan protestar.

3) La democracia argentina nunca fue mas que una dictadura de zurdos comunistas como los Kirchner, Obeid, entre otros.

4) yo prefiero la dictadura antes q esto. miren a china como les fue, hasta q ahora tienen democracia, no creo q dure mucho esta nueva forma de vida de los chinitos.

nos vemos.


----------



## santiago (Jun 20, 2008)

de acuerdisimo con vos , sin mas jeje

de todo lo que mas me indigna es la existencia de los planes trabajar, que en su mayoria son pagados sin que la persona no haga nada

yo creo que las retensiónes tienen que estar pero al 35 porciento
ya que todo lo que presupuesto la k le alcanzaba solo con el 35 para que sacarle mas? a que se va a destinar, si en su campaña prometio con el 35% arreglar caminos rurales y etc

encima hay otra realidad, yo quisiera saber donde se va la plata, pero bien detalladamente, ademas la k solo reacciona cuando perjudican en algo a bs as solamete, puede ser que en formosa caiga una bomba nuclear que ni bola le va a dar
ademas por ej aca en entre rios decian que no habia combustible por que estaban cortando el tunel sufluvial
menira!
el combustible pasa por la balsa militar, la cual no estaba cortada
bueno aver que pasa con esto del campo

yo a poyo al campo a morir ademas si los productores no producirian NADA ahi si el pan valdria el bolazo que dijo la "k"

saludos

diccionario : la "k" :forma resumida de decir el nombre de la presidenta actual del pais


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 20, 2008)

Yo repito lo que vengo diciendo desde un principio, podes o no tener razon, te pueden estar robando o no, te podes estar llenando de plata como nunca con la soja o no.

PERO BAJO NINGUN PUNTO DE VISTA PODES CORTAR LAS RUTAS! Y PARALIZAR AL PAIS.

Ahi meto palo gases y y  el que no se corre pa la jaula. 

Es una verguenza aca en cordoba como 8000 empleados de fabricas suspendidos, estube haciendo cola 2 horas para poder cargar 50 de nafta. dejate de joder.

Quien paga toda la plata que no pudieron ganar, los camioneros, los empleados de las Estaciones, los de las fabricas.?  Los que estan cortando la ruta? Dejate de joder.

Loco los comedores para gente carenciada NO tenian Comida.!

El que apoya un corte de ruta de esa forma, realmente me parece un DEMENTE que tiene la vaca atada, porque todo se vino abajo, subieron los precios de todo, (Hasta de las 4x4) OJO! 

Porque todos tenemos que acatar las reglas y ellos no? A mi me meten la mano en el bolsillo, en el transporte, en los impuestos, en los impuestos, en los impuestos.

Y sin embargo no ando prendiendo gomas en la plaza San Martin.

Y no se quien comparo con los "Villeros" no te confundas, unos hacen quiolombo para comer o SOBREVIVIR, y los otros para NO GANAR MENOS. 

PD: Saludos a la Conchuda de la Presidenta.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2008)

disculpen pero es cristina K asi que mejor le va la abreviatura KK para el diccionario.
si alguien lo interpreta mal cosa suya .

especto de los cortes de ruta......  ........  .........  ......

que quieren que les diga.

yo hace años cuando vi que se pusieron esas garitas de peaje que cuando vienen las vacaciones aumentan y encima al transitarlas ves lo que (NO ) hicieron y recordas eso que te enseñaron en el cole "todo ciudadano y mas argentino es libre de transitar por el territorio de .............
no recuerdo la parte que diga si pagas peaje, si no te hacemso dar a vuelta .

el tema de los cortes de ruta se viene haciendo desde siempre, creo o mas bien me huele a seguro que algun gobierno o oposicion que quiso sacar a el que estaba inicio esa modalidad......que ahora se vuelve contra el que crio a la bestia ? y si.
que la gente esta en el medio .......y .....si ....siempre.

nadie apoya los cortes de ruta, lo que pasa es que no se esta apoyando a el gobierno y el gobierno es sordo, terriblemente sordo y genera estas cosas.
si a vos te estan tocando y decis "para"......te meten la mano mas abajo y decis "para" ........te estan lastimando y decis "para".........
no podes decir que cuando el que estaba siendo abusado le parte la cara al abusador ...
hizo mal.......se tomo la justicia por mano propia, no es forma......

vieron el el tema de acertijos y logica, como se ha mencionado que en algunas cosas se induce a un camino errado ? te llevan a una conclusion equivocada , o por un camino que no necesariamente es el correcto.
aqui hay laburo, de gente que sabe manejar a las masas .


claro, cuando vos tengas un problema vas a decir "yo no corto las rutas" ......vas a el ministerio de .XXXX y decis que queres quejarte por algo.
te dan una planilla para que asientes tu queja.
eso haces (que buen ciudadano......un ejemplo   ).
al dia siguiente voves a ver como anda tu queja.
te dicen que esta en tramite 
cuando te vas sentis que algunos se estan cagando de risa   
volves al dia siguiente y les decis que si no hay resultados mañana voveras y con un marcador indeleble a hacer una queja mueva y mas fuerte .
de nuevo al irte     
vos ya  ops: 

algun dia te daras cuenta o sospecharas que eso quieren : que realices una queja pasiva, inutil , que a ellos no les traiga consecuencias......ni piensan darte bola .

y analizaras que si estas cosas pasan es por que no hay un dialogo real, que la gente del gobierno no se hace ver por el otorrino ya que no escuchan.
o por el psicoloco por que no razonan.
o por algun socializador por que son unos antisociales.

y veras que esto es consecuencia de eso.

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 20, 2008)

estas equivocado por que:

si queres hacer daño con tu protesta para que te escuchen, no tenes porque hacerme daño a mi.

Si es tan generalizado el problema, no cortes la ruta, simplemente no vendas lo que producis, que si es tu DERECHO, hoy escuchaba a uno de los cabesillas y decia, 

" Hoy levantamos el PARO de no exportar, pero no salgan a vender todo, porque en la semana el gob tomara medidas que seguramente nos favorecera en el precio de la produccion"

De aca saco dos cosas, 

1º- Que el loco este, con su protesta no perdio nada, tiene su cosecha, y la va ah vender, un p'oco ahora para safar de los contratos y compromisos, y el resto despues que se decida el tema, a mejor presio.

2º- NO SON VICTIMAS, como el sentido de victimas ellos se ponen, Tienen plata, mucha plata, y estan luchando por no perder ganancia. Yo los eh visto en porteña, como la juntan con pala, ahi no se habla de 10000 0 20000 pesos se tratan millones todos los dias, no hay ni uno que no tenga plata.(me refiero a los dueños de cualquier campo)

Aca en cordoba todos los que salieron con las caserolas, eran hijos de gente del campo que estudia aqui, y te puedo acegurar que ninguno pasa necesidades. No se si me entendes.

Victimas, son la gente que no tiene recursos, esas familias que tienen que dormir en el hospital de niños cuidando a uno de sus hijos enfermo.
Los chicos que van a  la escuela canonigo Piñero en campo de la rivera cordoba capital a 1min
del centro de la ciudad, y no tienen zapatillas con los friasones que hace, y que son los mismos que van a un dispensario y no tienen ni gasas para atender.

y no creas que estoy exajerando, al contrario me parece que es solo el caroso de la aseituna del vermut que se toma esta gente que se cree con derecho a paralizar el pais. Q lo p.


----------



## santiago (Jun 20, 2008)

karapalida 
demente el que apolla los cortes de ruta?
ignorante el que apolla a kristina

saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 20, 2008)

esa señora presidenta de argentina esta con chavez. y chavez esta realmente loco


aqui vino a colombia a apoyar a los terroristas de las farc y aqui odiamos esa vieja.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 20, 2008)

Como diría el chavo:


_Es que no le tienen paciencia..._






 



Esa señorita (se le puede decir señorita a una bruja?) casi lloraba suplicandole a la gente que le tuvieran paciencia. Yo no vivo en Argentina pero me desespero con sólo ver las noticias que muestran como están las cosas allá...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 20, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> karapalida
> demente el que apolla los cortes de ruta?
> ignorante el que apolla a kristina
> 
> saludos



Dementes las dos posisiones, y no por eso te tenes que poner de un lado.


----------



## steinlager (Jun 20, 2008)

Muchachos, es un foro de Electronica... dejemonos de hablar de politca q nos hace mal y hablemos de circuitos y demas


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 20, 2008)

steinlager tenes toda la razon. Vamos a circuitear.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 21, 2008)

O a cortocircuitear...


jajaj


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> karapalida
> demente el que apolla los cortes de ruta?
> ignorante el que apolla a kristina
> 
> saludos



apoya: apoyarse, reclinarse ya sea para descansar o para aprovecharse de la señora en el colectivo.
apolla: ?

no hay que temerle a la Y ......la ll parece mas de alcurnia pero donde no va......no va.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 21, 2008)

diseñemos una silla electrica pa esa señora


ja jajaj.



eso si no necesita ni siquiera un microcontrolador.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 21, 2008)

Apollar:
Dícese del acto de transformar algo en una polla.

(En España se sonrojarían al leer esto)


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 21, 2008)

Apollar:  Manifestar adhesion a causas de contenido sexual.


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 21, 2008)

hola.
quisiera dar mi opinion en este sentido pero primero señalar que no esta mal el tratar este tema en el foro mientras nadie quiera convencer a los demas y menos de un partido politico, eso si seria  politica, sin embargo si no olvidamos que somos primero que nada seres humanos seria facil comprender que el analizar y tratar estos temas es muy provechoso para todos, para poder comprenderlo.
creo que es mas interesante y provechoso que los temas de chistes u otros off-topic los cuales no critico, solo remarco que hacen a la diversidad de pensamientos, pero en este caso tienen una importancia clara.

la mentira como lenguaje 

creo estar en lo cierto al decir que esto es el principal motivo de el disgusto y preocupacion Argentinos.
El Señor ex-presidente dice que sin retensiónes el pan llegaria a 15 $ pero luego cuando se hace las cuentas bien resulta ser una mentra, un numero muy exagerado, otro numero mas que se trata de dibujar como los del INDEC.
la palabra correcta es MENTIRA .
El contrato que ya han mencionado del tren bala es otro ejemplo que resalta.
Toda la gente miente, usted, yo, todos, pero cuando se vuelve comun entonces es todo inutil.
Nunca han discutido con alguien que en voz alta y fervientemente les miente? y ustedes lo saben, es inutil nada, querer seguir con la charla o discusion.
Han visto en la television alguna camara oculta a alguien que esta cometiendo un acto incorrecto y cuando luego frente a camaras le preguntan lo niega rotundamente .
A lo que quiero llegar es que todos conocemos esa sensacion, y sabemos que con gente asi no se puede construir nada, seria inutil querer llegar a algo, ustedes saben de analisis, realizan trabajos en los cuales deben dedicar mucho tiempo y si quieren que al final vuestro circuito funcione deben hacerlo bien, es la unica forma, yo no soy muy experimentado en electronica pero si ustedes quieren llegar a algo deben hacerlo con la verdad, si realizan un trabajo con un colega y este se empecina en cubrir su ignorancia o su mala voluntad para llegar a buen puerto queriendolos convencer de que el NE555 se conecta de una forma que no es, o que un transistor tiene la disposicion de sus terminales de una forma que saben que NO ES , ustedes saben que no llegaran a buen puerto.

cuando escucho a esta señora y veo su cara y gestos cambio de canal del televisor y hoy, casi sin darme cuenta pude percibir una cierta comparacion , hay un programa de Tv , no se como decirlo , es una iglesia evangelica, de Dios, disculpen si confundo el nombre, no lo se y no quiero ofender a ninguna religion pero salen en TV creo que originalmente son de Brasil.
Son una mezcla de vendedores y obra teatral, una vez hace muchos años un amigo me llevo a una supuesta entrevista de trabajo, era un anfiteatro, resulto ser un sistema de venta piramidal, yo tenia que pagar para ser parte y hacer que mas gente vaya o caiga en dicho tema a cambio de una comision.
Por supuesto desde ese dia quien me llevo dejo de ser mi amigo, puesto que era un claro engaño.
En todos estos casos es muy interesante ver como manejan masas de gente, gente que se siente convencida de ese claro engaño.

La Señora presidenta , los oradores de esa iglesia de Dios , los vendedores de mentiras , todos ellos son lo mismo, utilizan un lenguaje auditivo y visual elaborado que demuestra estar muy practicado pero lo que ofrecen es una mentira  o directamente nada, no son gente que realicen un trabajo real y concreto.

Querer construir algo con esa base es imposible , es por ello que lo que se esta viviendo no tendra nunca un desenlace positivo, como se puede observar en todas las presidencias desde que tengo memoria .
Todo esto lo percibimos , quizas no podamos interpretarlo cabalmente pero lo percibimos  y nos crea un malestar que lo podemos sentir y ver en la gente con la cual interactuamos.
Estamos en un ambiente en el cual nuestros dirigentes son mentirosos y nos engañan como si fuesemos tontos , lo hacen en una forma total e indignante y sabemos que es asi, sabemos que es algo sistematico , como esa Iglesia que hace una obra de teatro engañosa, no importa quien este hoy de orador para engañar a la gente o quien este mañana :
es una organizacion que esta para engañar y robar a la gente .

Debo destacar que es interesante ver como hay gente de todo tipo, a algunos les parecera claramente obvio que mienten, pero a otros les precera lo correcto, o de algun modo se dejaran llevar, otros terminan siendo parte de dicha organizacion.
un juego donde solo hay victimas y victimarios.

En la medida que sepamos distinguir la verdad de la mentira, lo correcto de lo incorrecto podremos comenzar a armar algun circuito que al final si funcione.

les mando un cordial saludo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 21, 2008)

100% con el campo.

De entrada fue una medida con mala intención, decalrada en silencio desde el poder ejecutivo.
Los discursos de la presidentE son, con todo el respeto que se merece, una pelotudez para convencer al pueblo ignorante y ponerlo de su lado.
Retensiónes: son buenas para mantener el precio interno y dar subsidios pero analicemos un poco:
¿Cuánto vale la soja en el mercado de consumo argentino? No lo sé, en toda mi vida comí media milanesa de soja y no creo que vaya a consumir más. ¿Cuál es el porcentaje del consumo interno en relación a lo que se exporta? 3% debe ser mucho.
¿Retensiónes para bajar el precio de la carne? Si se las aplican a la soja! El kilo de carne en el mercado ronda los 15-20$, pero el productor la vende a $3 (no estoy seguro del numero exacto, pero es para dar una idea del orden de proporción). ¿Qué pasa con los frigorificos que agregan tanto valor?
Las retensiónes quitan un porcentaje del ingreso bruto, lo que es una locura irracional. Los impuestos a las ganancias tienen más sentido, pero ¿qué es lo que pasa? Lo recaudado de impuestos a las ganancias se reparte en las provincias según la coparticipación, pero las retensiónes quedan en (no tan) Buenos Aires.

Los discursos oficiales son payasadas, realmente me da vegüenza ajena escucharlos. El otro día decía que si querían cambiar el modelo económico que formen un partido y ganen las elecciones. Osea, como ella ganó significa que puede hacer lo que quiera por 4 años? ¿No tiene que representar y defender los intereses de la mayoría? La gente que le reclama es la que la votó! La mayoría de sus votos vinieron del interior.

En fin, me indigna este gobierno y la impunidad con que se manejan.


----------



## santiago (Jun 22, 2008)

350% con francisco y sigo "apoyando" al campo

diccionario encarta: apoyar: 
1 Poner una cosa de manera que otra la sostenga para que no se caiga, para poder hacer un esfuerzo o, simplemente, para descansar: apoyar el codo en la mesa; apoyar la lanza en el suelo; apoyar la espalda en la pared; apoyó la cabeza en mi hombro para llorar.

2 Ayudar a que una persona consiga algo o a que una cosa se desarrolle o suceda, colaborando o influyendo en ciertos aspectos, o manifestando conformidad o acuerdo: apoyar una causa; la fundación apoya el acuerdo sobre el acceso a la función pública docente; apoya tanto al equipo como a mí.

3 Basar o fundamentar cierta idea, opinión, etc., en lo que se expresa: apoya esta teoría en pruebas demostrables.

4 Confirmar [una persona o sus palabras] cierta hipótesis o tesis: apoyar con citas; san Agustín apoya esta sentencia; la obra de Dorothy Arzner apoya la visión de Claire Johnston acerca de la producción de Hollywood.

5 verbo pronominal
Sostenerse [una cosa] sobre otra de modo que no se caiga: el estante se apoya sobre dos columnas. apoyarse

6 Dejar caer el cuerpo o una parte de él sobre algo para descansar o para realizar un esfuerzo: me apoyé en la pared; se apoyó con una mano en la mesa, se agachó y agarró aquello del suelo. apoyarse

7 Utilizar la ayuda de alguien o algo para protegerse o para conseguir algo: el rey se apoyó en la nobleza, ya cortesana, para completar el Estado como una superestructura cerrada. apoyarse

8 Basarse o fundamentarse una cosa en otra: las imágenes se apoyan tanto en interpretaciones de la revelación canónica como en el acervo pagano. apoyarse

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 22, 2008)

UDs Tienen campos? o son familiares de Campeches?

Vos Santixman no podes cargar asi contra la gente de las villas, "ES GENTE CON MENOS SUERTE QUE VOS" , 

    Si tanto te duele los mugrosos $150 pesos que le dan a esa pobre gente, te caes de culo si te enteras cuanto cobra un jues, diputados, cenadores etc, y encima algunos es para toda la vida.
Ni hablar de Conchuda de la Sra. Presidente que compro medio calafate a $7 el mtro cuadrado.

  Tambien estas de acuerdo a paralizar el pais?

Tus derechos terminan donde empiezan los mios. Nunca te olvides de eso.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 22, 2008)

Por un lado apoyo a karapalida y por otro le respondo:

La gente que vive en la periferia si bien no es eleccion de ellos, tienen bastante culpa de su situacion. pues todos nosotros elegimos lo que queremos de nuestra vida. esa gente por desgracia le ha tocado vivir en una mala situacion economica y laboral, y la cagada mayor es q no tuvieron educacion, entonces viene cualquier politico mugriento, y le ofrece 100 pesos para q lo vote. esa gente no tiene mas remedio q agarrar la oferta y no se da cuenta de que se esta undiendo mas aun.

pues al votar a ese politico corrupto, le da el poder, y ese politico prefiere q esa gente siga viviendo mal, indigente, y asi los podra volver a comprar las proximas elecciones.

esa gente tien el poder de decidir vivir mejor, todos podemos,.
pero en vesz de eso se deciden por tener mas de 10 hijos cada familia, sabiendo q no los podra alimentar y q esos chicos saldran a la calle a robar, a pedir, a asesinar por comida.  este pais es una locura, pero a los politicos no les intereza, pues ellos tienen el futuro asegurado.

los q se tienen q dar cuenta y cambiar al pais es la gente, sobre todo los pobres.

HAY QUE APOYAR AL CAMPO y sacar el pais adelante viejo.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 22, 2008)

Se está poniendo espeso el tema.
A ver, es cierto lo que dice Karapalida nadie tiene derecho a cortar una ruta. Todo lo que diga basado en ese argumento es correcto.

Pero también es cierto que hay violación de derechos por parte del estado nacional: hacia los productores por imponer retensiónes inconstitucionales (a la soja, a la leche, al trigo, a la carne), hacia la gente que se manifestó en Bs As en plaza de Mayo y Olivos cuando D'Elía los fué a sacar a golpes, o cuando salieron a quemar campos, o cuando gastaron más de 80 millones de pesos en el acto del Miercoles de los fondos públicos (cuantas escuelas y hospitales se fueron ahí?).

A mí me parece más grave la violación de derechos por parte del estado que por parte de particulares, esto a nota personal, cada uno tendrá su posición. Porque así como hoy se lo hacen a todo el agro y al interior en general, mañana siguen con los jubilados, los impuestos, etc.

Y sí Karapalida, yo vengo de un pueblo donde la gente había empezado a vivir mejor como consecuencia de que el interior podía producir y vender sus productos y vivir de eso, cosa que antes no se podía (no los pequeños) o apenas daba para subsistir y vivir en la miseria. De repente gracias a la devaluación y a una situación internacional muy especial lo que se producía empezó a tener valor. 
Después vino la intervención en la carne-> varios dejaron las vacas de lado, intervención en la leche-> ya es raro ver alguna vaca lechera.
Y está volviendo la pobreza, el éxodo de gente joven de los pueblos a las ciudades (del que yo fuí parte) se había frenado, los pibes se quedaban porque veían que se podía laburar y hasta producir algo. Hoy por hoy quedarse ya vuelve a ser una opción complicada.

La protesta no empezo hace 100 días, empezo en 2004 con la primera intervención de Moreno con la carne. Hubo más de 3 años de oídos sordos, y mientras tanto seguía bajando la producción de carne y leche. 
¿Que otra cosa podían hacer? (que esto es a lo que se refería fernandob).

El país lo paralizó el gobierno nacional con su terquedad, desde el primer día de paro bastaba que dijeran: retrotraemos el nivel de rentensiónes al 11 de Marzo y ya estaba, nadie iba a salir a las rutas si decían eso. Pero no, querían demostración de fuerza y que pueden violar la Constitución Nacional todas las veces que ellos quieran, y que si alguien no obedece al gobierno K el país va a pagar por ello. Eso es lo que demostraron.


----------



## steinlager (Jun 22, 2008)

Che ahora q me pongo a pensar... no es algo inconstitucional? Corrijanme si me equivoco, pero tenia entendido q el max impuesto q pueden cobrar segun CN es del 33%, cosa q ya se habia superado...

Hablan de redistribucion de riquezas.... 1ro q se bajen los sueldos todos los politicos, y ahi recien q me quiten algo a mi...

En cuanto a los Planes trabajar... es para mantener crotos nomas... yo les haria un modificacion. Te lo doy 2 años, pero en esos 2 años, me tenes q demostrar q progresaste o hiciste algo, si no terminaste la secundaria, en esos 2 años la terminas y te lo renuevo... si no cagate...

Acuerdense que la Argentina vive del campo... no de sus fabricas, porque estas dan pena comparadas con las de afuera...

El mayor ingreso de Argentina es del campo... Quieran o no.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 22, 2008)

> Che ahora q me pongo a pensar... no es algo inconstitucional? Corrijanme si me equivoco, pero tenia entendido q el max impuesto q pueden cobrar segun CN es del 33%, cosa q ya se habia superado...



Sí, te equivocás, porque esas retensiónes en todo caso las tendría que haber fijado el Congreso, nunca el poder ejecutivo que no tiene ninguna potestad al respecto. Seguiría siendo inconstitucional aunque el ejecutivo las fije en 0.00005%


----------



## steinlager (Jun 22, 2008)

ah ok... pero = algo habia escuichado sobre q el max posible era un 33%


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Pero también es cierto que hay violación de derechos por parte del estado nacional: hacia los productores por imponer retensiónes inconstitucionales (a la soja, a la leche, al trigo, a la carne), hacia la gente que se manifestó en Bs As en plaza de Mayo y Olivos cuando D'Elía los fué a sacar a golpes, o cuando salieron a quemar campos, o cuando gastaron más de 80 millones de pesos en el acto del Miercoles de los fondos públicos (cuantas escuelas y hospitales se fueron ahí?).
> 
> A mí me parece más grave la violación de derechos por parte del estado que por parte de particulares, esto a nota personal, cada uno tendrá su posición. Porque así como hoy se lo hacen a todo el agro y al interior en general, mañana siguen con los jubilados, los impuestos, etc.
> .



es como has escrito en su totalidad, la gente deberia tener muy en cuenta lo que he subrayado entre otras cosas y si solo se preocupan por ellos mismos.
Tambien han escrito y con acierto que el gobierno se cree que al ganar unas elecciones ya es el dueño de hacer lo que quiere por 4 años y eso no es correcto, dista mucho de ser la esencia de la democracia y de lo que todos creemos ir a votar .

si alguien tiene dudas respondanme una pregunta:
cual es el mecanismo existente para el caso de una situacion similar a la actual, ya sea con el campo, o con los docentes, o con licitaciones como el tren bala, o con los jubilados , o un etc. infinito ?
por favor indiquenme cual. 

Respecto de el problema de la gente carenciada y la que viven al margen de las normas de convivencia todos sabemos que es un dificil problema , no me atreveria ni a echar culpas a la ligera ni a meter a todos en la misma bolsa (muy mala costumbre) , lo que si sabemos es que es un serio problema  y este como otros problemas todos esperamos que el gobierno que hemos elegido les busque y realice una solucion, que la hay (educacion , trabajo, oportunidades, guia) pero , por desgracia los gobiernos desde que tengo memoria (mas de medio siglo) no se ocupan de esto, o mas bien hacen lo contrario a lo correcto que es mantener este problema.
Hay un viejo refran: a rio revuelto ganancia de pescadores.
desde que yo tengo memoria solo revuelven el rio.
y todos sabemos que hay formas de invertir la situacion.

Es como ya dije: lo primero es poner "en la obra" a gente adecuada, gente que quiera trabajar, que quiera ralizar cosas, solucionar problemas.
No mentirosos que solo quieren aprovecharse de la situcacion, de su posicion.
Tambien debe ser gente inteligente que debera lidiar con un inmenso poder paralelo acostumbrado a la corrupcion (TODOS).
por desgracia yo no he visto ni conozco un grupo de politicos que puedan ser electos y que cumplan con las condiciones adecuadas, a ninguno.


Lo del campo es solo una consecuencia, una puntual de la politica de este gobierno.
lo que puso el Sr. Ardogan y remarque es mas que correcto.  

les mando un cordial saludo


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 22, 2008)

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> ah ok... pero = algo habia escuichado sobre q el max posible era un 33%


Claro, si las fija el Congreso Nacional el máximo es 33%, eso seguro. Si las fija el ejecutivo directamente es ilegal. La presidenta (abogada y senadora) tardó un poco en darse cuenta....

http://buscador.lanacion.com.ar/Nota.asp?nota_id=1023581


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 22, 2008)

ahunque sea %33 Por eso el clasico tercer socio, nunca tendrian que ser sobre el bruto, sino sobre las ganancias. que pasa si con el bruto solo cubris los gastos?

Otra para que vallan masticando. de los 32.000.000.000 de pesos que se recaudan por las retensiónes 3000.000.000 van para Santa Cruz ( Tierra del Kagadurictus K) siendo que Santa cruz "NO APORTA"


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 22, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> > Che ahora q me pongo a pensar... no es algo inconstitucional? Corrijanme si me equivoco, pero tenia entendido q el max impuesto q pueden cobrar segun CN es del 33%, cosa q ya se habia superado...
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, te equivocás, porque esas retensiónes en todo caso las tendría que haber fijado el Congreso, nunca el poder ejecutivo que no tiene ninguna potestad al respecto. Seguiría siendo inconstitucional aunque el ejecutivo las fije en 0.00005%



Pero impuestos y retensiónes son dos cosas diferentes, las retensiónes no entran en los impuestos.

Hablan de redistribución de riquezas. ¿Por qué no dan a conocer su plan? ¿A donde va a ir a parar semejante suma de dinero? ¿saben cuál es el porcentaje de retensiónes que están aplicando? Es asqueroso.

Lo cierto es que la India y China están consumiendo cada vez más soja y todo lo que la Argentina pudiese ofrecer sería comprado. Hay quienes dicen que nos sacamos la lotería y estamos tirando el billete...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 22, 2008)

el dinero de las retensiónes seria (tendria que ser )para gasto publico ( pavimentar calles, hacer hospitales, caja de jubilaciones de Cordoba, "TREN BALA", pijoducto para la Presidenta etc.)

Peroooo. Solo el 65% se usa mas o menos para eso, el otro 35% no se sabe a ciencia cierta, pero pagan deudas (valla a saber a quien llamese subcidios ,empresas fantasmas todas de amigotes io apoderados) iou para que siempre este llena la "LATA". o sea que mas o menos se la chorean. Y son nada mas y nada menos que 11.000.000.000


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 22, 2008)

Con vuestro permiso voy a empezar a linkear mis fuentes con datos interesantes del conflicto:

Ver tapa y primeras páginas(*): el por qué de que algunos gobernadores se pongan en contra de su propia gente

El levante de negociaciones por parte del gobierno después de Rosario

Cuando Kirchner le reclamaba a Duhalde que las retensiónes servía solo para sostener la burocracia del gobierno nacional(**):

http://www.perfil.com/contenidos/2008/06/21/noticia_0028.html
http://www.perfil.com/contenidos/2008/06/20/noticia_0021.html
http://www.criticadigital.com.ar/index.php?secc=nota&nid=5985

Quiénes son los que suben los precios de la canasta básica?:

Análisis de precios de supermercados Coto (gran cadena de supermercados en Argentina)
http://www.faa.com.ar/documentos/afichefinal.jpg

Cuando digo que las medidas se toman para beneficiar a los grandes y destruir a los pequeños:

http://www.perfil.com/contenidos/2008/06/20/noticia_0016.html

Bueno, después sigo agregando....



> Pero impuestos y retensiónes son dos cosas diferentes, las retensiónes no entran en los impuestos.



En respuesta a Francisco, se inventó el término "retensiónes" para encubrir un impuesto, ya que si fuera un impuesto debería ser coparticipable con las provincias. Lejos está el gobierno de querer que vaya plata a las provincias sin que pase antes por ellos, para poder bloquear los fondos a los gobernadores no alineados.

(*): es el diario que dirige Jorge Lanata, prestigioso periodista político que fué bloqueado de la TV por sus incisivas críticas al poder de turno. Hay sospechas de que en la semana fué atacado el sitio web del diario, que tuvo que poner uno de emergencia.
(**) bisemanario que también sigo asiduamente
Estos dos medios de prensa son discriminados con el reparto de la publicidad oficial, fijada a dedo por el sr. Albistur


----------



## santiago (Jun 22, 2008)

querido karapalida
la gente de las villas puede tener menos suerte que todos nosotros, peroo igualmente le regalan la plata, vos si te das cuenta te tendrias que indignar al ver que las mujeres tienen mas y mas hijos con la unica finalidad de que le paguen a las madres, para que estas los tengan en condiciones deplorables, 
si los damnificados nesesitan plata, que en vez de regalarsela hagan una fabrica de lo que sea, que traten de capacitarlos para algo, ya que hay mucha gente que tiene muchas capacidades, pero por su pasado no pueden tener un futuro, pero tampoco es para quedarse tirado esperando todo de arriba, reitero, me parece una mejor idea pagarles por aunquesea seleccionar papas, antes que darles plata por no hacer nada.
estaba leyendo en el diario uno que directamente decia "si los k no cambian tenemos gobierno nuevo", eso no lo quiero pero si la presidenta sigue con esta pocision de guerrillera, todo el pueblo le va a desear lo peor, eso se los puedo asegurar

ademas sobre la gente damnificada hay otra realidad, mi vieja es profesora de matematicas en una escuela secundaria de comercio y ademas dicta clase en una escuela nocturna, cuando fue el acto de la presidenta no hubo clases por falta de alumnos, mi vieja misma me cuenta que hay chicos muy capaces, pero devido a las becas regaladas y planes trabajar, nadie tiene animos para hacer nada, ni siquiera estudiar, y ademas la mayoria de las becas son el sustento de drogadictos que concurren a esta escuela nocturna, agradesco a dios que mi vieja tiene buena relacion con sus "alumnos" por que varias veces han ido armados y ha tratado de separarlos con el peligro de comerse una herida, pero creo que ya me fui del tema hacique chau

saludos desde parana entre rios


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Buenos dias.

Hoy conversando en la empresa con un socio me di cuenta de unos temas que les hare mencion.

En el caso del campo como en cualquier caso en el cual una parte quiere disponer de bienes de la otra  es solo una parte la que tiene posibilidad de perder, la otra no.
En el caso que se plantea en este post es solo la gente del campo la que puede ver reducida aun mas sus ganancias previstas, en ningun caso sera confiscado parte del sueldo de la gente del gobierno, ni sus bienes.

Por otro lado y siendo mas de lo mismo he notado en algunas situaciones de la vida real y algo similar se puede ver en los foros con los llamados trolls:
cuando una persona esta tratando de explicar /compartir / dar algo realmente serio, con la mejor intensión y existe otra persona que solo quiere fastidiar, o descalificar o lograr un beneficio ruin , bueno en esos casos solo una de las partes tiene algo que perder, la otra no.

otro ejemplo vivido es el de un grupo , ya sea socios de una empresa, consorco en un country, obvio que gobierno ,  etc, en este caso si un individuo A quiere hacer las cosas bien, en favor del grupo y un individuo  M quiere perjudicar al grupo en su favor personal tambien se da que el individuo M no tiene nada que perder ya que si el grpo gana trabajara a favor del grupo beneficiandolo , pero si el individuo M se sale con la suya se perjudica el grupo (y el en un porcentaje pequeño) pero el individuo M ganara en un mayor porcentaje.

por eso se puede legar a suponer, en el caso de una charla que quien este tratando de llevarla con la mejor intensión, aunque este equivocado pero quiere hacerlo honestamente pueda llegar a sentirse mal, frustrado ya que esta perdiendo algo.
sin embargo quien solo quiere fastidiar no perdera la paciencia, es mas sera mas burlon y tranquilo, ya que no tiene nada puesto en juego mas que fastidiar.

es lamentable pero es un tema complejo, la honestidad no alcanza, el creer que los buenos actos se multiplican y los malos no es un error.
hay que luchar para erradicar a la mala gente , hay que tener muy claro que quien mas hable , o quien mas grite no por eso es el mas adecuado.

qien es honesto y quiere compartir o quiere trabajar se vera frustrado y desanimado por la incomprension ajena y se apartara del tema.
quien es tramposo y busca una recreacion fastidiando o busca un beneficio propio del esfuerzo de los demas, ese insistira, no se sentira desanimado si una vez no le sale, si es desacreditado , solo esperara la ocasion para volver con ota tactica, y a que no pierde nada, no pone nada real de si en la mesa.

les mando un cordial saludo


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 23, 2008)

Fijense como es el balance para los pueblos del interior que viven de la agricultura; esto es, cuanto se queda de retensiónes el estado nacional y cuánto de ese dinero vuelve a los pueblos:

http://www.criticadigital.com.ar/tapaedicion/diario113_entero___webb.pdf (página 8)

Mi pueblo aporta 130 millones U$S y vuelven 30. Es un pueblo de 20000 a 25000 habitantes. El hospital está sin insumos, la gente se va a atender a Buenos Aires o La Plata si es algo más que un resfrío. 
En el taller de la escuela técnica al que concurrí hay tornos de hace 60 años, nadie conoce un control numérico. Los alumnos tienen que llevar la lija y todos los insumos y materiales que usan para sus prácticas/proyectos.
Algunas cosas se han hecho, lo reconozco, se ha asfaltado y... bueno, eso es lo único que se me viene a la cabeza.
Cloacas.. no está esa palabra en el diccionario por ahora.
Que se podría hacer con ese dinero que se lleva el estado nacional?: abrir alguna escuela más y mejorar los contenidos/salarios/equipos, mejorar el servicio de salud, implementar políticas de apoyo a las pymes del lugar, terminar con los pozos ciegos en la planta urbana (cloacas), extensión de la red de gas, promoción y desarrollo del turismo.

Bueno, la cosa es que la nación se lleva neto 100 millones U$S, no digo que no se lleven nada, pero podríamos hacer miti y miti no? (mitad y mitad).

Ya que estamos, si quieren ver como un gobernador K alienta las retensiónes porque participa de los famosos "pooles de siembra" (no va a apoyar algo que vaya en contra de sus negocios), les presento a don Capitanich:

http://www.criticadigital.com.ar/tapaedicion/diario96_entero___web.pdf (nota de tapa)


----------



## Diego (Jun 29, 2008)

esto lo saque de otro foro (el weblog de Esteban Podeti) y hay un par d palabras especificas que creo que no irian...pero en general esta muy bueno... aca va...

"Suponte :

Un día como hoy pero de 1980 suponéte que yo heredé una fabrica de consoladores. Durante 20 años la pude mantener de p*do. Hacía consoladores para la argentina, porque mis costos para fabricarlos eran muy altos y mi fabrica no era competitiva para exportarlos. Los consoladores taiwaneses y los de India eran mucho más baratos. En fin, suponéte que mi problema era que por cada peso que yo ponía, mi fabrica podía producir solamente 5 ctvs. más. Esto en las mejores épocas, en otras suponéte que directamente perdía plata. Ahora, los taiwaneses, por cada peso invertido ganaban 40 ctvs., con lo cual, ellos podían bajar el precio de venta de sus consoladores para competir con los míos, y es así que ellos vendían mas consoladores que yo.

Para fines de los 90 mi fábrica estaba fundida y yo debía mucha plata al banco.

Ahora, suponéte que un día el gobierno decide devaluar la moneda. En el gobierno piensan que si se devalúa la moneda se favorece a la producción, porque se achican los costos nacionales en relación al precio internacional. A mí me re conviene porque puedo empezar a ganar más plata por cada peso invertido, y así puedo competir con los consoladores taiwaneses. Para devaluar la moneda, la sociedad entera tiene que pagar el costo: ahora, los sueldos de toda la gente valen menos que antes, aunque en números sea lo mismo, pueden comprar muchas menos cosas. Igualmente la sociedad decide hacer ese esfuerzo porque sirve para reactivar la producción y generar trabajo para todos.

El gobierno, en su decisión de favorecer a la producción, me refinancia mi deuda con el banco, me da una tasa de interés muy barata, y yo puedo quedarme con mi fábrica. Además, para mantener el precio de moneda devaluada, sale a comprar dólares todo el tiempo, miles de millones de dólares para que los consoladores argentinos sean competitivos. Encima, como yo para hacer consoladores necesito goma, y la goma es un derivado del petróleo, y como el petróleo tiene precio internacional y está en dólares y cada vez más caro, el gobierno me rebaja el costo de la goma, subsidiándola. Tanto la plata para pagar mi deuda con el banco, como la plata para mantener alto el dólar, y la plata para financiarme la goma, sale de las arcas nacionales, es así que entonces, todos los argentinos ayudan a pagar mis deudas y a financiarme los costos de mi producción.

En fin, ahora yo tengo mi fábrica con una rentabilidad de 35 por ciento por cada peso que invierto. Encima, se reactivaron todas las fábricas del país y creció el trabajo y los salarios. Ya van 5 años seguidos en que la situación mejora cada día. Mi actividad esta tan subvencionada que prácticamente no tengo riesgo empresario, es decir, tengo que hacer fuerza para que me vaya mal.

¿Y entonces qué pasa? Pasa que de golpe en China hay una revolución sexual. Todas las chinas se revelan, se cansan de que los chinitos no se pongan las pilas en la catrera y salen como locas a comprar consoladores de goma. Miles de millones de chinas haciendo cola para comprar artefactos que satisfagan sus necesidades. En China, el gobierno declara la emergencia sexual y saca una Ley de Seguridad Consolante, y abre las fronteras, sin impuestos, para todos los consoladores del mundo que quieran entrar en la China. El precio internacional de los consoladores se dispara, un consolador sale dos, tres, hasta cuatro veces lo que salía antes.

A mí me viene al pelo, y suponéte que por cada peso invertido puedo sacar hasta dos pesos con treinta centavos, una rentabilidad del 130 por ciento. De golpe, hacer consoladores no solo es una actividad que me permite vivir bien, ahora me permite hacerme millonario. Y eso que soy un 'pequeño productor de consoladores', que no es lo mismo que ser un productor de pequeños consoladores, y así y todo estoy ganando, suponéte, 40.000 pesos por mes. Chocho.

¿Pero qué pasa? Como hacer consoladores es tan rentable, muchos de los que hacen fideos, remeras, lapiceras, latas de comida, remedios o galletitas se vuelcan masivamente a la industria del consolador, porque todos quieren hacer mucha plata, obviamente. Como consecuencia, en Argentina pasan tres cosas:

1. Todos los consoladores se venden al exterior, dejando a los consumidores de consoladores argentinos sin el producto, o al mismo precio que se paga afuera muchísimo más caro. Como nuestros sueldos están devaluados, y están devaluados para que se puedan fabricar un montón de cosas, esta consecuencia es absolutamente injusta, ya que hacemos el sacrificio para que se puedan fabricar consoladores pero nos quedamos sin la capacidad adquisitiva para poder comprarlos.

2. Como consecuencia de que muchas fabricas se cambian al rubro de los consoladores de goma, se dejan de fabricar muchas cosas, y al haber menos cantidad de esas cosas, aumentan de precio, con lo cual nuestros sueldos devaluados pierden poder adquisitivo con respecto a todos los productos.

3. Además, como es tan rentable hacer consoladores, mi fábrica aumenta de precio. Antes valía 100.000 pesos, ahora vale 500.000 pesos. Entonces yo ahora ya ni siquiera trabajo, directamente me conviene alquilar mi fábrica y rascarme el higo todo el día. Vienen pooles consoladoriles, fondos de inversión, y empiezan a alquilar fábricas en todo el país, y las dedican a la producción de consoladores.

El gobierno, entonces, tiene que hacer algo. Porque la gente lo votó por haber reactivado la economía pero siempre y cuando los sueldos alcancen para vivir, lo cual es lógico. La gente aceptó pagar el costo y la deuda de los sectores productivos, pero a cambio de poder trabajar y comer, como mínimo, y por ahí, en el mejor de los casos, progresar.

Y lo que hace el gobierno es ponerme retensiónes móviles a la exportación de consoladores, con lo cual, ahora mi rentabilidad vuelve a ser del 30 por ciento. Cuando aumenta mucho el precio del consolador, aumentan las retensiónes, cuando baja el precio del consolador, baja la retención. Yo siempre gano lo mismo, o sea, bien, un 30 por ciento anual, que es seis veces más que lo que gana una fábrica de consoladores en cualquier lugar del mundo.

Suponéte que entonces yo soy un tipo muy irracional y egoísta. Suponéte que además no tengo memoria, no me acuerdo de lo mal que me iba antes, y me olvido además de los esfuerzos que hizo toda la sociedad para que me vaya bien. De golpe me junto con todos los productores de consoladores y me pongo a armar un gran quilombo. Corto las rutas y no permito el paso de ningún otro producto. Genero desabastecimiento, suben los precios, la gente pierde aún más poder adquisitivo, etc…

Para justificarme, me dedico junto a mis compañeros fabricantes de consoladores a diseñar un discurso que me exculpe de mis acciones: 'Consoladores=Patria', 'Yo estoy con los Consoladores', 'Nosotros hicimos la Patria', 'Cristina tirame la goma', 'Los consoladores nos sacaron de la Crisis', 'Dildo o Muerte', '', etc…

La oposición y los medios me apoyan, aunque lo hagan solamente porque están en contra del gobierno y se aprovechan de la situación para crecer. Suponéte que a mí no me importa y me aprovecho también de ese apoyo.

El gobierno no me reprime, es sumamente racional al respecto del manejo del conflicto, entonces yo me aprovecho de esa situación y radicalizo mi protesta. Los medios y la clase alta, que siempre habían condenado los cortes y el uso de la fuerza en la protesta, ahora lo apoyan, con lo cual todo me sale cerradito.

Hasta acá la historia es igual a la del campo. Pero suponéte que en vez de pasar lo mismo que pasa con el campo, en el conflicto de los consoladores pase otra cosa. Suponéte que de golpe, el gobierno dice: 'Bueno, tenés razón. Te voy a sacar las retensiónes móviles.' Yo me pongo re contento, hago un acto en Rosario y salto de alegría por haber ganado la batalla junto a todos mis amigos de la Sociedad Consoladora Argentina, el Pro, la Carrió que apoya a los consoladores a muerte, etc. Gané la batalla.

Al otro día, el gobierno dice: 'Te saqué las retensiónes, pero también se las saqué al petróleo, y además dejo de comprar dólares para mantener el tipo de cambio, y además, ¿sabés qué?, voy a dejar de financiarte tus deudas en el banco, y voy a liberar las paritarias para que los trabajadores exijan los sueldos que quieran, voy a dejar de hacer rutas para transportar consoladores y voy a mandar esa guita para hacer hoteles alojamiento populares, y además voy a lanzar un montón de medidas para fiscalizar a la producción de consoladores porque ese sector es el que más evade impuestos en nuestro país.'

Entonces, aumenta la goma, a costos en dólares. Y el costo del trabajo aumenta a valores europeos. Y encima tengo más presión fiscal y se me va un 33 por ciento de la ganancia que antes no pagaba porque me hacia el dolobu. Para colmo, se revalúa la moneda porque ya el gobierno no sale a comprar dólares, con lo cual la diferencia que hacía antes en el mercado internacional se achica. Ahora no tengo retensiónes, y aunque sigo ganando plata, gano inclusive menos que cuando tenía retensiónes.

Un día se acaba la fiesta sexual en China. Las minitas vuelven todas al lecho masculino porque los chinitos se pusieron a estudiar tantra como locos, y ahora pueden mantener una erección durante 48 horas. El sexo adquiere la calidad de 'actividad protegida por la República Popular de China'. Por efecto de la transnacionalización de la cultura oriental, se abren escuelas de tantra en todo el mundo. Los consoladores pasan de moda. El pene, viejo y peludo, vuelve a ser el mejor amigo entre las chicas de todo el mundo. Los hombres readquieren su seguridad, pues se habían visto reemplazados por simples pedazos de goma. Al haber volcado sus esfuerzos en hacer la vida de sus compañeras más placenteras, abandonando el egoísmo sexual que los caracterizaba, la humanidad entera se encamina hacia una época más feliz.

Suponéte que en Argentina ahora nos tapan los consoladores. No nos sirven para nada. Encima perdimos la capacidad de producir cualquier otra cosa. No nos tecnificamos, no nos modernizamos, no diversificamos nuestra producción, en fin, se nos pasó el tren.
Ahora mi actividad no tiene ni renta extraordinaria ni el apoyo del estado. Suponéte que tengo miles de cajas llenas de penes de goma y que me los tengo que meter en el c*lo.
Suponéte. "


Jajajajajajaja!

Fin...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2008)

en esa historia estan "SUPONIENDO" que el gobierno hizo las cosas con buena intensión.

pero no es asi.

suponganse que el gobierno exige a los del campo (y a todos los demas a que tengan a sus empleados en blanco y bien) y no usen eso de "vos tenes empleados en negro cuando no se salen con la suya.

supongamos que el gobierno la $$$ que recauda la usa para el fin que nosotros creemos o sea que vuelve a la gente .

supongamos que el gobierno comtrole al campo y a todos los demas, al que esta en el gremio de la carne, al del gremio de consoladores, etc. para que no exploten y trabajen bien, y no les interese "la cometa".

supongamos que el gobierno se dedique a erradicar la prostitucion (y mas la infantil), el hambre no creando dependencia sino que educando.

supongamos que ustedes tienen miles de supongamos mas aqui para escribir.

*NO SE EQUIVOQUEN !!!!!!!!!*

aqui en este foro no hay boludos, hay gente que usa algunas de sus neuronas, cuando uno dice que esta mal que te caguen los del gobierno no queremos decir que esta bien que te meen los del campo o los taxistas o los que fabrican consoladores.
aqui no nos comemos el :

elegi : blanco o negro.

guerra o beagle ?

pero hay gente que se ve de lejos, hace muchos años se ve que no solo no trabajan sino que ademas joden y mucho, y siempre eligen a misma profesion: POLITICOS.


----------



## Diego (Jun 30, 2008)

A ver, vamos por partes...

Buena o mala intensión, es una buena decision a mi parecer...

Sobre los empleados en negro...obvio que existen empleados en blanco y bien pagos...lo cual no quita el hecho de que tambien hay una cantidad importante en negro...o no?

Y ademas, yo tampoco me como el elegir blanco o negro...lo unico que digo es que SI estoy a favor de las retensiónes, NO estoy a favor de que se las queden los de arriba...

Porque...si los sojeros desconfian (como todos) el destino de ese dinero...por que, me pueden decir, se rehusan a pagarlo siendo que los impuestos de la poblacion general tambien van a arcas publicas y nadie esta haciendo un cese general de pago de impuestos porque los politicos lo destinen a sus "amigos"?

O sea...aca se habla de retensiónes...cuando haya que hablar del destino sere el primero que ponga el grito en el cielo...

...En fin...estos cada vez menos a favor de alguien y cada vez mas a favor mio...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 30, 2008)

*En fin estoy cada vez menos a favor de alguien y cada vez mas a favor mio...*

Lograste resumir en una frace el pensamiento de uno y otro lado de este quilombo
Obviamente el mio tambien. Saludos


----------



## Diego (Jun 30, 2008)

Como diria Dolina... "Esa frase la dije pero no la invente"...la "tome prestada" de un comentarista de ACA! 

http://weblogs.clarin.com/podeti/archives/145531.php

Pregunta por PepeNervos...jajaja

Juro que fue subconsciente!

PD: Tambien leanse la nota y los comentarios, que no tienen desperdicio...
PD2: El final mata! "Viene una Comisión Internacional que establece la regla de que cuando un tema ya esta, se cortó, ya fue, ya medio que saturó y medio que no podés seguir porque es un embole, el conflicto colapsa sobre sí mismo y por lo tanto se arregla todo solo. Luego, eventualmente, todos mueren y son carne de gusanos. " JAJAJAJAJAJA!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2008)

Diego dijo:
			
		

> Luego, eventualmente, todos mueren y son carne de ........... " JAJAJAJAJAJA!



puaj..... o sea que al final terminaremos comiendo carne de politicos ......

me hago vegetariano.

tienen razon , esta frase:
estoy cada vez menos a favor de alguien y cada vez mas a favor mio....
en verdad simboliza el pensar de la gente.


te cuento 
que yo no estoy "del lado " del campo, pero si en contra del gobierno, y es por que para mi esto no es una pelea campo - gobierno.
simplemente por que el campo es el contrincante de turno, se dio que justo es este y todo este lio es por que este contrincante de turno tiene union y poder, si fuese otro grupo, quizas un grupo en e cual quien esta leyendo ahora estuviese involucrado y fuese pequeño SE LA TENDRIA QUE COMER.
siempre del otro lado esta el gobierno, por un lado es previsible ya que es quien toma las desiciones, pero todos sabemos que no es moralmente apto ni para manejar los recursos de la calesita de mi plaza.

esto que les cuento es verdad:
el otro dia charlando con un conocido me decia que estaba del lado del gobierno, que el campo gana mucho y bla, bla , no habia forma, le dije entonces por que el gobierno no defiende o recupera YPF o otras que tambien son gran ganancia y .....no habia forma.
hasta que mas o menos cuando le dije:
imaginate que tenes un departamento de 5 ambientes lindo, lo compraste trabajando , y parte de la $$ la heredaste de tus viejos, el tema es que estas ya mayor y estas vos y tu mujer, es grande para ustedes.
entonces viene un politico  oportunista y te dice que te lo va a expropiar, que se va a quedar con el por un precio que a vos te permitira comprarte uno de 2 ambientes de medio pelo, que con eso te alcanza (esa es la excusa) ...............que haces ?
obvio que puso el grito en el cielo.

ahi mas o menos cedio un poco , pero noto algo.

y es por que es como han puesto aqui :

estoy cada vez menos a favor de alguien y cada vez mas a favor mio....

recien cuando nos tocan el culo saltamos, nuestro culo, no importan lso demas, somos una raza de soretes y hasta que no cambienos no mejoraremos.
yo , en mi caso, LO PRIMERO es tener un gobierno de verdad correcto, y luego me pondria a controlar todo, el campo , las aerolineas, la aduana, todo de todo por todo dividido todo.


entonces el concepto es que si se hacen las cosas honestamente y en forma transparente y democratica, explicando los motivos salen bien.

desde hace rato, mucho rato creo que todos escuchan como yo que en la TV cada quien te dice loq ue le conviene , pero absurdamente , a mi por lo menos cuando escucho a alguno cambio de canal, pero eso si, me doy cuenta que hay un gran quilombo y la culpa la tiene quien maneja.
fijense que ni siquiera tienen el poder moral para deshacer un piquete, un corte de rutas, una toma de una plaza.......como lo van a tener si ellos lo suelen hacer ?
como va a usar una presidenta a un delia como su representante y patotero, te das cuenta ahi la clase de recursos y de mentalidad que tiene.

creo que se puso mucho aqui ya y todos vemso las cosas.
yo y ustedes solo somos gente comun, no tenemos poder para nada, y si hay sol salimos frescos y si llueve con paraguas, nos tenemos que adaptar a loq ue viene.
y luego escuchamos que la culpa la tiene el pueblo, cuando esete solo se adapta a lo que viene.
que elegimos lo que tenemos, cuando nadie, solo unos pocos chupamedias eligieron a esta gente, por que , como creo que le mas atras uno no elige a "pepe" para que sea todopoderoso y haga de rey barbaro por 4 años.
uno elige a una persona que se comprometio a realizar cosas, a dar el ejemplo, a cumplir .
y vemos luego las chanchadas que ocurren.
y que dicen que quien se queja es un desestabilizador.

nada que ver , no hay nada mas sano, mas democratico que rajar de una patada en el culo a quien es un chanta, sea juez o presidente.
para eso hay una estructura de poderes, para que no sea esto un reinado del "ganador".

en fin, les mando un saludo


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 1, 2008)

Ya hablé mucho de esto, y la verdad que no quería seguir metiendo baza, pero la frase

"estoy cada vez menos a favor de alguien y cada vez mas a favor mio.... "

me suena a actitud de la gente frente a la última dictadura militar. El individualismo nos va a destruir muchachos, uno no puede vivir sin importarle el otro, vivimos en una sociedad no en la selva. Sino pasa lo de la propaganda esa... "anteayer vinieron mi vecino, pero no me preocupé porque yo no soy xxxx, ayer vinieron por mi hermano, tampoco me preocupé porque yyyyy, hoy vinieron por mí y ya es tarde para hacer nada al respecto".
Después voy a contestar a la metáfora del fabricante de preservativos, pero ya dije todo lo que tenía que decir en mis posts anteriores.
Saludos, y que sus vecinos, familiares, amigos, compatriotas y seres humanos en general les importen a todos y a cada uno de ustedes, antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 1, 2008)

A ver si te suena

agua para mi molino.
Capitalismo
La ley de la jungla
Estructuras piramidales
Mafia
POLITICA
El arte de la guerra y el marketing
http://www.marketing-xxi.com/foro-tecnicas-mercados-estrategias-marketing-producto-wz1807.html

Welcome to the jungle Ardogan

YouTube - Guns n Roses Welcome to the Jungle

Porca miseria humana


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 1, 2008)

Bueno, mis apreciaciones sobre la metáfora de los fabricantes de preservativos de Diego.

Vamos por partes:



> Un día como hoy pero de 1980 suponéte que yo heredé una fabrica de consoladores. Durante 20 años la pude mantener de p*do. Hacía consoladores para la argentina, porque mis costos para fabricarlos eran muy altos y mi fabrica no era competitiva para exportarlos. Los consoladores taiwaneses y los de India eran mucho más baratos. En fin, suponéte que mi problema era que por cada peso que yo ponía, mi fabrica podía producir solamente 5 ctvs. más. Esto en las mejores épocas, en otras suponéte que directamente perdía plata. Ahora, los taiwaneses, por cada peso invertido ganaban 40 ctvs., con lo cual, ellos podían bajar el precio de venta de sus consoladores para competir con los míos, y es así que ellos vendían mas consoladores que yo.



Es cierto que el campo estaba hecho pelota en los '80 y en los '90. Pero ya vemos unas cuantas confusiones. El tema de la poca competitividad del campo argentino por aquel entonces fué principalmente por los subsidios siderales de Europa y USA hacia su producción alimenticia. Eso hacía que un productor europeo con 10 vacas pueda obtener un precio por Kg de animal comparable al de un productor argentino de 1000 o 2000 cabezas. Las vacas argentinas mayormente comían pasto, y vivían a la intemperie. La vaca europea tiene una "casa" mejor que muchos habitantes de las villas miseria de Argentina, y come alimentos balanceados. Como demonios se explica que los costos europeos sean menores a los de un ganadero argentino. Imposible, no hay lógica que lo explique, pero claro, con los subsidios no hay competitividad que valga. En los '90 me acuerdo de que compraba duraznos en lata de Grecia, cómo se explica?.
Entonces, primera aclaración, el campo argentino es de los más competitivos del mundo, que el primer mundo destroce a los productores del tercer mundo con subsidios multimillonarios, haciendo que los alimentos valgan menos. Entonces la ecuación de que argentino genera 4 centavos y los de afuera 40 es totalmente errónea.

Otro gran error de concepto es ubicar la competencia, la competencia del campo Argentino no son ni los chinos ni los indios, todo lo contrario, son grandes consumidores de lo que produce el campo. Jamás China, India, Taiwán, Corea fueron/son/ni serán competencia para el campo argentino.



> Para fines de los 90 mi fábrica estaba fundida y yo debía mucha plata al banco.



De acuerdo, en los 90 no solo el campo estaba destruído, toda la economía nacional estaba en bancarrota, no fué un problema aislado.



> Ahora, suponéte que un día el gobierno decide devaluar la moneda. En el gobierno piensan que si se devalúa la moneda se favorece a la producción, porque se achican los costos nacionales en relación al precio internacional



Es una parte de la historia, paralelamente hubo un repunte de los precios internacionales de los alimentos (demanda de China e India de alimentos). Entonces no solo bajaron los costos en un principio, sino que mejoraron los precios (más a favor de tu línea argumental).



> A mí me re conviene porque puedo empezar a ganar más plata por cada peso invertido, y así puedo competir con los consoladores taiwaneses.



Otra vez la falacia de confundir quien es el competidor, que son los subsidios del primer mundo al agro, no otro.



> Para devaluar la moneda, la sociedad entera tiene que pagar el costo: ahora, los sueldos de toda la gente valen menos que antes, aunque en números sea lo mismo, pueden comprar muchas menos cosas. Igualmente la sociedad decide hacer ese esfuerzo porque sirve para reactivar la producción y generar trabajo para todos.



Si, fué sincerar la cosa, se acuerdan de los patacones, los lecop, los lecor?. Los sueldos se pagaban con moneda poco menos que ficticia, si es que se pagaban. Por un lado hubo un sacrificio de los sueldos de la gente que cobraba (que no eran todos, se perjudicarían más los funcionarios públicos quizás), pero por otro lado hubo más trabajo, y de a poco los sueldos repuntaron también. Por ahí los que viajaban a Miami y a Europa protestaron, pero la gente que por fin conseguía un trabajo podía llenar el changuito del supermercado de vuelta.



> El gobierno, en su decisión de favorecer a la producción, me refinancia mi deuda con el banco, me da una tasa de interés muy barata, y yo puedo quedarme con mi fábrica.



Como a todo el mundo, no solamente al campo. Los ganadores fabulosos de la devaluación fueron los bancos que ya sabían que se iba a devaluar.



> Además, para mantener el precio de moneda devaluada, sale a comprar dólares todo el tiempo, miles de millones de dólares para que los consoladores argentinos sean competitivos.


Otra tergiversación que asusta. Como si el gobierno lo hiciera por el campo solamente. Los que más se benefician de la devaluación son las industrias que emplean mucha mano de obra. En el campo el costo de la mano de obra es una fracción bastante menor comparado con la industria.
Entonces a no confundirse, si se mantiene un peso devaluado es para favorecer a la industria, no al campo.



> Encima, como yo para hacer consoladores necesito goma, y la goma es un derivado del petróleo, y como el petróleo tiene precio internacional y está en dólares y cada vez más caro, el gobierno me rebaja el costo de la goma, subsidiándola.



Bueno, acá entramos a hablar de combustibles. De fertilizantes no porque no tienen ningún tipo de subsidio. El subsidio a los combustibles se hace sobre todo a las empresas de transporte en capital federal y conurbano.
En el interior el combustible (gasoil para ser más claro) siempre es un 50 a un 60 % más caro que en las ciudades. Siempre hay escasez en la época de cosecha y siembra. Si bien es cierto que el precio del gasoil comparado con el de afuera es bajo, el costo de producción de ese combustible también es bajo. En argentina se hace 100% extracción 0% exploración. No hay infraestructura nueva para la producción de combustible. Por eso las reservas de combustible se redujeron de 25 a 30 años a principios de los 90 (antes de la privatización) y hoy son de 5 años (con suerte).



> Tanto la plata para pagar mi deuda con el banco, como la plata para mantener alto el dólar, y la plata para financiarme la goma, sale de las arcas nacionales, es así que entonces, todos los argentinos ayudan a pagar mis deudas y a financiarme los costos de mi producción.


Perdón, pero la plata de la deuda de los campos se pagó, no se condonó como si se hizo con industrias cantidad de veces en nuestra historia (es más, la deuda externa argentina se inició con el estado nacional asumiendo la deuda privada de las industrias: Techint, Aluar, etc. Deuda privada que eran préstamos intra-empresa con sus casas matrices, o sea, puro invento. Pero eso ya es otro tema).
De vuelta, el subsidio de combustible se aplica a todo el mundo, no solo al campo; y justamente al campo es al que menos le llega.
Después esta el costo de los fertilizantes que triplicaron su precio en dólares desde el 2002, y el costa de la semilla. En el caso de la soja, es transgénica, y la semilla y el fertilizante están monopolizados por Monsanto, Cargill, Nidera entre otros.



> En fin, ahora yo tengo mi fábrica con una rentabilidad de 35 por ciento por cada peso que invierto. Encima, se reactivaron todas las fábricas del país y creció el trabajo y los salarios. Ya van 5 años seguidos en que la situación mejora cada día



Mejoró hasta el 2004 - 2005. Después el aumento los insumos y el aumento de retensiónes (soja 20% en 2002, 45% Marzo 2008) fué recortando cada vez más las ganancias.



> Mi actividad esta tan subvencionada que prácticamente no tengo riesgo empresario, es decir, tengo que hacer fuerza para que me vaya mal.



Que estupidez, disculpame que te lo diga así, pero eso es indefendible. Y las inundaciones y sequías no son riesgos?. Ahora hay sequía en La Pampa, en Chaco hay sucesiones de sequías e inundaciones hace 3 años. En Buenos Aires hay de todo un poco. Las heladas han hecho destrozos tanto en Noviembre-Diciembre del año pasado como del anteaño. Las tormentas cobran cada vez mayor fuerza... en fin, me imagino que por algún lado habrás oído que hay algo que se llama "cambio climático" no?.
Ahora hay que agregarle que no vaya un brigada Kirchnerista a quemarte directamente el campo, o a abrir a cuchillo los silos-bolsa con la cosecha.



> ¿Y entonces qué pasa? Pasa que de golpe en China hay una revolución sexual. Todas las chinas se revelan, se cansan de que los chinitos no se pongan las pilas en la catrera y salen como locas a comprar consoladores de goma. Miles de millones de chinas haciendo cola para comprar artefactos que satisfagan sus necesidades. En China, el gobierno declara la emergencia sexual y saca una Ley de Seguridad Consolante, y abre las fronteras, sin impuestos, para todos los consoladores del mundo que quieran entrar en la China. El precio internacional de los consoladores se dispara, un consolador sale dos, tres, hasta cuatro veces lo que salía antes.



Si señor, eso es así. A veces pienso que si eso hubiera pasado dos o tres años antes, hoy De La Rúa sería como Maradona, jajaja.



> A mí me viene al pelo, y suponéte que por cada peso invertido puedo sacar hasta dos pesos con treinta centavos, una rentabilidad del 130 por ciento. De golpe, hacer consoladores no solo es una actividad que me permite vivir bien, ahora me permite hacerme millonario. Y eso que soy un 'pequeño productor de consoladores', que no es lo mismo que ser un productor de pequeños consoladores, y así y todo estoy ganando, suponéte, 40.000 pesos por mes. Chocho.



Números demasiado optimistas, la Argentina no todo produce como Venado Tuerto, o la pampa húmeda. Hay zonas con rendimientos record a nivel mundial, y otras que rinden 5 veces menos.



> ¿Pero qué pasa? Como hacer consoladores es tan rentable, muchos de los que hacen fideos, remeras, lapiceras, latas de comida, remedios o galletitas se vuelcan masivamente a la industria del consolador, porque todos quieren hacer mucha plata, obviamente.



Otra falacia irritante. Un tipo que tiene un tambo lechero de hace 30 años no se va a pasar a producir soja por más que le deje más plata. Mientras el tipo pueda vivir de su actividad, va a seguir haciendo lo que sabe hacer.
Es una estupidez equiparar un productor agropecuario a un empresario. No hablo de los pooles de siembra eso sí puede ser. Hablo de los pequeños y medianos productores, que tienen su negocio familiar hace años, que tienen un estilo de vida y una cultura totalmente opuesta a la de un empresario. Diagonalmente opuesta.
Pero que pasó?, retensiónes sobre la leche, precios máximos, el tambero arruinado, miles de tambos cerraron en el país, al momento de hacer algo nuevo lógicamente va a elegir una opción con vistas a que no le pase lo mismo que antes. Con la carne algo similar. Idem con el trigo. Mientras tanto los precios suben y quiénes hacen la diferencia?, intermediarios, supermercados, aceiteras, frigoríficos... todos actores a los que el gobierno subsidia.

Es como si yo el día de mañana quiero hacer que la gente ande más en moto y menos en auto, entonces subsidio al de la concesionaria de moto y le digo al fabricante de motos: no se la podés vender al de la concesionaria a más de este precio. No es evidente que es algo estúpido?. Si quiero que baje el precio de la moto la forma no sería que se produjeran más motos, o ver la forma de bajar los costos de fabricar motos?.
Igual es un mal ejemplo, porque productores hay muchos pequeños y medianos, y algunos grandes. Comercializadores hay pocos, hay grandes monopolios de supermercados/molinos/aceiteras/frigoríficos a los que el gobierno puede recurrir más fácil, y de los que puede pedirles coimas también más fácil.
Como hace un político para coimear a 6000 pequeños productores?, es más fácil coimear al que concentra todas las compras y listo no?.



> 1. Todos los consoladores se venden al exterior, dejando a los consumidores de consoladores argentinos sin el producto, o al mismo precio que se paga afuera muchísimo más caro. Como nuestros sueldos están devaluados, y están devaluados para que se puedan fabricar un montón de cosas, esta consecuencia es absolutamente injusta, ya que hacemos el sacrificio para que se puedan fabricar consoladores pero nos quedamos sin la capacidad adquisitiva para poder comprarlos.



Lo decís como si el campo nunca hubiera pagado retensiónes por todo lo que exporta. Claro, si el destino de esas retensiónes es un paseo de compras por París de nuestra señora presidenta, o el millón de dolares anual que cobra D'Elía para hacer obediencia debida; y esa plata no se destina a subsidiar los alimentos que se consumen en el país, obviamente, la cosa no funciona. O como los 30 millones U$S que costó el acto del Miércoles para llevar gente paga en su gran mayoría (no todos). O como los miles de millones U$S que se van a usar en el tren bala... Si dilapido así los recursos de una nación, no hay economía que aguante. 
La soja en particular es un 5% lo que se consume en el país, porque no se destina parte de las retensiónes a abaratar la soja que es parte importante de los alimentos para los animales que producen carne?, ahí de paso bajas la carne.
Y de las retensiónes a la leche porque no van a subsidiar el precio interno de la leche?.
Y las retensiónes al trigo porque no van a subsidiar el precio del pan?. Es ridículo, producimos 40 millones de toneladas de trigo, consumimos 5, y sin embargo no pueden hacer un mecanismo de ese tipo.



> 2. Como consecuencia de que muchas fabricas se cambian al rubro de los consoladores de goma, se dejan de fabricar muchas cosas, y al haber menos cantidad de esas cosas, aumentan de precio, con lo cual nuestros sueldos devaluados pierden poder adquisitivo con respecto a todos los productos.



Fijate los precios que se pagan al productor y los precios de los supermercados, ahí te vas a dar cuenta quién sube los precios y quién hace negocio con eso.



> 3. Además, como es tan rentable hacer consoladores, mi fábrica aumenta de precio. Antes valía 100.000 pesos, ahora vale 500.000 pesos. Entonces yo ahora ya ni siquiera trabajo, directamente me conviene alquilar mi fábrica y rascarme el higo todo el día. Vienen pooles consoladoriles, fondos de inversión, y empiezan a alquilar fábricas en todo el país, y las dedican a la producción de consoladores.



Sí es cierto, las tierras se han revalorizado y mucho. Pero cuando al pequeño productor las rentensiónes lo dejan directamente con números en rojo, que más puede hacer?. Cuál es tu sugerencia, que se suicide?, que le dé las tierras a D'Elía?.
Es una sentencia de muerte del pequeño y mediano productor, porque una vez que el tipo se aparta de la producción, de estar metido en los métodos de producción, de perder contactos para transportar, sembrar; de que sus hijos dejen de estar metidos también en eso, se pierde la tradición y se corta la empresa familiar.

Y después de lo que sigue, mejor ni hablar. Tengo cierta capacidad de indignación, pero no aguanto lo que sigue. Cuando se me pase la calentura después de ver tanta mentira/paranoia/cinismo sigo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2008)

ahhhh....androgan.

que alivio poder leer y no necesitar responder nada .

saludos y gracias


----------



## Diego (Jul 3, 2008)

a ver a ver...


fernandob...leer y no necesitar responder nada...entonces lo que queres es que todos pensemos como vos? yo celebro poder responder y que me respondan

la celebre frase que tome prestada, no fue de ningun modo una demostracion de mi supuesto egoismo, ni mucho menos algo tan desubicado como que intente reflejar el pensar en la epoca de la dictadura...


lo que en realidad queria decir, y parece que lo que deje entrever en lo que escribi no fue suficiente,  es que las posturas que defienden uno y otro lado cada vez me resultan menos creibles, y si tengo que "elegir" un lado ideologico, la posicion que mas se ajusta a mi pensar es la mia (cuac)...supuestamente era una ironia...pero parece que aca hace falta el detector de sarcasmos del Professor Frink...o ESTO ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony_mark )...pero parece que Karapalida es el unico que lo cacho...tema aclarado?

por otra parte...no se si quedo tampoco lo suficientemente claro (de hecho, lo remarque en el primer renglon del post) de que el texto NO ES MIO, lo saque de un comentario del weblog de Podeti (ya que ando tirando links, lo paso aca: http://weblogs.clarin.com/podeti )...no me considero una persona con la suficiente habilidad mental, ni el tiempo ni las ganas de escribir ensayos en un foro, asi que a lo mas que puedo aspirar es copiar las reflexiones (erradas o no) de gente mas capaz que yo...simplemente era otro aporte que crei que sumaba...o esperaba...

Seguramente pensaran: "aca habla otro porteñito pelotudo"...y no...para que sepan aca les habla un habitante de un pueblucho de 20000 habitantes (pero aun con cabeza de pueblucho), con parientes sojeros incluso, y saben que? eso me chupa un h*evo...primero mis ideales, despues tira lo familiar...


fuaaaaa...me estrese...tengo cosas para replicar de las replicas de androgan, pero la verdad (y esto te lo digo posta) me estan haciendo cagar los hombros mal...me tengo que sentar mejor...


y para cerrar la tanda de links, nos vamos de paseito por el mar, al ritmo de...Mirando al Pacifico!

YouTube - Massacre - Mirando al PacÃ­fico


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 4, 2008)

hola, me encanta leer este foro si bien no puedo aportar mucho pero aqui si.

Ayer cuando iba manejando escucho en la radio :
*tenes derecho a estar informaciónrmado.....
presidencia de la nacion.*

y bueno , contaba acerca de las ganancias "del campo" en un modo como escrachandolos, o descubriendo que ganan mucho.

en verdad no suelo hablarle a la radio, ni hablar solo , ni insultar solo, pero lo hice.

si el pueblo tiene derecho a estar informaciónrmado por que mienten con el INDEC?
o por que no me dicen los bienes reales de los K asi los distribuimos entre el pueblo , y de paso los de menem y demas.????

El campo gano mas de un 60% respecto del año pasado:
PRIMERO: por que "el campo" como si fuesen un grupo de mafiosos 
SEGUNDO : si yo gano este año un 60 % mas que el año pasado me confiscaran parte del sueldo ?

en fin, toda una situcacion que si bien no conozco a los del campo y es un tema para analizar conociendolo,  si conozco al gobierno y tiene una actitud mezcla de mafioso y joven resentido buscaroña.
Me sorprende como quieren enfrentar a la sociedad, a Argentinos contra Argentinos, si hay que hablar de irresponsables desestabilizadores , que quieren generar un conflicto civil solo lo veo desde el gobierno que siembran cizaña, para mi que soy dueño de una PYME mas bien PE opino que lo correcto es :
se crean reglas de juego claras, en forma legal, se dicen cuales seran las retensiónes sobre cada producto y se ejecuta luego de avisado correctamente , pero nunca se cae sobre la gente a la hora de cobrar con una ley sacada de la galera.

Les dare un ejemplo o dos que me parecen obvios:
suponganse que uds. son tecnicos y ganan 2mil pesos por mes, y como se pusieron a estudiar ingenieria al terminar y obtener el titulo de Ingenieros ganan 5 mil pesos.
les parece bien que les caiga el gobierno a decirles que como ganan mucho les retendran ?

o que eligieron crear su PYME arriesgandose, es obvio que vieron un nicho y decidieron invertir su tiempo, esfuerzo y recursos y claro, obtienen una ganancia .....y de nuevo cae el gobierno y les retiene.

yo lo veo como si castigasen a quienes trabajan, me parece tan absurdo , algo bruto y torpe (bien peronista.....aunque , no puedo hablar mejor de ningun otro partido politico) .
veo 2 grupos que esta queriendo "crear" el gobierno:
1 grupo de los oligarcas del campo que trabajan y hacen fortunas
2 grupo de el resto de la gente que somos unos vagos y queremos quedarnos sentados a ver que nos toca de "la repartija" que le sacan al campo.
pues bien, yo y la gente que conozco Sra. Presidenta no quiero nada de otros, no somos  vagos que esperamos vivir de los demas , quiero si reglas claras, justificadas y legales, quiero trabajo para mi y para los demas , asi yo tengo dinero y mis vecinos tambien .


supongamos que lo del campo este mal por algun motivo que no lo descarto
*si un gobierno ve que determinados recursos no pueden ser explotados a mansalva por ser de patrimonio nacional deben crear leyes que los limiten y defiendan, no pedir "una parte del saqueo".*

oligarcas ? terratenientes ?, esos son los que tienen fortunas ?
quisiera hacer una buena y real auditoria a todos los politicos Argentinos, a ver realmente su patrimonio, su nivel de vida, pero de verdad.
quisiera  saber quien explota los recursos Argentinos, como ser YPF actualmente y las minas y si contaminan nuestos preciados bosques y rios.
quisiera saber quien permitio que se vendan extensiones de campos inmensas a cualquiera por monedas cuando son recursos del pais o del pueblo.
Quisiera saber quienes son los dueños de algunas provincias.
Ganancias extraordinarias ? (pausibles de retensiónes), veamos a esta gente o a quienes los gobiernos anteriores les licuaron o condonaron directamente sus deudas privadas a costa de el pueblo. 

cada gobernante *en vez de ponerse a trabajar *encuentra su nicho donde robar , asi menem hizo fortuna robandose las armas, regalando las empresas del estado (y su clientela cautiva por que yo hoy dia aun no veo competitividad mas que en la TV por cable e internet y hasta ahi) el Sr. K segun dice pago la deuda al banco.... dudo que sea por nuestro beneficio, seguro que querian plata y la obtuvieron , extendio las concesiones .ahora la Sra. K . penso que viviria de "la teta" del campo los cuales obtienen beneficios con e cambio actual (a costa de que otro gran grupo pierda) , pero esta gente se retoba.
*quisiera saber cuanto petroleo sale de YPF hoy dia y tantos recursos que no se escucha nada, claro, como estan muy bien acomodados, YPF y tantas privads tienen un solo dueño, que esta de acuerdo con el gobierno asi que aporta, no hay quejas, se reparten lo robado, y digo robado por que son recursos DEL PAIS; O SEA DEL PUEBLO.

terminaran confiscando todos los campos y entregandoselos a un pool extranjero que transe calladito con el gobierno ?????* 
claro, es logico, acaso conocen a alguien que se haya hecho rico en este pais que no sea con la politica o con el engaño ? yo no.

Bueno, ya lo he soltado, sino, solo se lo grite a mi auto   

les mando un saludo


----------



## steinlager (Jul 5, 2008)

Bueno diputados aprobo las retensiónes 128 a 122  ASi q este tema no tiene mas discusion...  Politicos de mierda q tenemos.


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 5, 2008)

no  lo habia leido pero era mas que predecible, lo dije apenas los del campo aceptaron que se trate en diputados:

la camara de diputados y senadores es lo que es:
un nido de vivoras, coimas, presiones y manejos politicos, en fin, todas las de ganar para el gobierno.

los del campo actuaron con una total ingenuidad igual que suele hacerlo la poblacion Argentina.
Acaso vinieron ellos a la capital con bolsas de dinero para dar cometas ?
no ! sin embargo el gobierno ya presiono y arreglo a todos.

es tan obvio, como dice el refran el diablo sabe mas por viejo y les aseguro que no soy un pibe.
fijense que cualquier trabajador, trabaje mucho o poco depende de su trabajo, si embargo los diputados y senadores no tienen problema, si este tema dura 1 dia o un año ellos no se hacen drama, nosotros les pagamos, que problema.
y la presidenta y su marido, que problema, les da un bolso con dinero a c/u si total, es dinero nuestro , que problema?
lo que se cuestiona es con cuanta plata de los que trabajan en el campo se van a quedar, no si les van a achicar el sueldo o controlar los bienes a los diputados /senadores.....que problema ?
traten el tema de bajarles el sueldo a los del gobierno o controlarlos van a ver el escandalo que hacen.

aqui el unico que tiene que perder es quien se dedica a el campo, hoy......por que mañana, quizas te toque a ti.

que ingenuos, esperar que se solucionaria en diputados o senadores.
se acuerdan de la ley de trabajo, esa de las coimas en el senado ?
la ley no se anulo a pesar de las pruebas, es mas, nadie fue preso, creo que solo quienes salieron de testigos tuvieron problemas.

viva ROMA !

aunque si quieren ahondar mas profundo, para mi esto tiene olor a mas sucio, hay 2 opciones:
1) tenemos gobernantes que se mueven por orgullo, cabezones y que paran un pais por desiciones impulsivas y poco inteligentes.
2 ) Lo estan haciendo a proposito, quieren que esto explote, por algun motivo (externo a la Argentina) es conveniente esto.

el tiempo lo dira clarito.
Ya nada me sorprende, deja un señor la presidencia de un pais y prepara para que su señora gobierne, y luego ? el hijo ? el chofer ? la abuela ?
Apenas sube al poder genera un conflicto el cual deja que tome cada vez mas fuerza (busquen definicion de "politica" ).
y menem , que con su edad ni siquiera consigue licencia para conducir se quiere postular para manejar el pais , y si no entonces quiere que su hijo al cual le dio la espalda hasta que se entero que era "bien dotado"sexualmente asi que lo hacia quedar bien, se postule como presidente   

*les aseguro que ni una PYME se maneja asi.*


les mando un cordial saludo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 5, 2008)

Buenasss

No se como empezar pero siento una cosa como indignacion, mesclada con bronca, con un poco de impotencia, bien regada con verguenza. Eso es todo lo que tengo que decir de nuestros representantes.

Ahora esto genera en mi una profunda crisis de identidad y de moral. Me hace pensar estoy del lado correcto?... 

Porque estar del lado que cobra y no del lado que pega... 

Porque laburar como un buey , para ganar lo suficiente, un "Gil" haciendo 2 
pasamanos gana lo que yo en un mes ( en mi rubro).

Porque no tener ningun amigo en la DGI que me salve las papas.

Un juez conocido conquien ir de Putas, y despues hacer cualquier cosa tranquilo.

Porque no entrar en la olla donde se concina todo, y sacar mi "Parte"

Porque soy tannnn "GIL"

Si lo dice el Tango: " El que no chilla no mama, y el que no afana es un Gil."

Ahora me pregunto y les pregunto a todos, Porque No?, todo lo que soy y me enceñaron me dice que esta mal, pero lo que vivo y veo me dice porque en una auto de $30.000 si pudieras en uno de $300.000. 

Porque una casa en un barrio, si podrias una casa en un country.

Porque vacaciones pedorras, y no a despilfarrar dolares en el exterior.

Por que? porque? porque?

PD: tengan en cuenta, que estoi cansado, casi me cago a trompadas con un municipal que queria coima, hoy pague alquiler, tarjetas, y me quedaron $200 mangos en el bolsillo. Saludos


----------



## steinlager (Jul 6, 2008)

A veces da pena vivir en un Pais como este..., yo me imagino a bush o el FMI esperando q esto explote, para caernos de nuevo y quedarse con el pais de una vez por todas...


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 6, 2008)

creo que puse acerca de la ventaja del ladron:

una vez un cliente me conto que vivia en un buen barrio, en una casa y tenia vecinos ladrones, era un lote con una casa abandonada, los pibes estaban todo el dia mirando, esperando que mi vecino se vaya.
El me contaba que trabaja todo el dia, su familia tambien tiene una vida que atender, pero sus vecinos no, estan muy bien simplemente esperando la oportunidad.

tambien les puedo contar de esa mujer o de ese "socio" que nada tenia y se junto con quien si tenia, pero como su educacion es de vividor o rapiñero ocurria algo similar:
mientras el hombre trabajador dedicaba su dia a trabajar, pensar en el trabajo , su familia y su vida el /la otra solo pasaba su dia planificando como sacar ventaja, como jorobar, tal cual novela exasperante de la TV.
son cosas reales que uno descubre con los años.

Tambien en la naturaleza hay animales asi, : mientras un pajaro se dedica a juntar cosas para hacer su nido otro solo espera para robarselo. 

asi el vividor tiene una gran ventaja sobre el pobre trabajador que quiere vivir segun las normas de convivencia que conocemos.
esto lo pueden ver en muchas cosas cotidianas, incluso en convivencia entre vecinos siempre el loco o sinverguenza termina manejando por que insiste e insiste, la gente de trabajo abandona, no quiere problemas, tiene sus ocupaciones, el sinverguenza no, ser sinverguenza es su ocupacion.


yo al ver ayer como festejaban en diputados, y decian que fue un ejemplo de como trabajan ellos *solo veo una mentira:*
si hubiesen ganado los que apoyan al gobierno 180 contra 40 o sea en forma contundente entonces se habria armado lio YA .
por eso dibujaron que ganaron por poquito.
luego cuando logren sancion completa diran que fue justo, que fueron las mejores condiciones , asi y les daran  los pobres tontos del campo una palmadita diciendoles :
uff.... si que nos dieron trabajo !
ustedes ganaron!
lograron que la justicia en el pais trabaje !

y por atras los cagaron y los cagaran de mil formas mas con otras leyes que sacaran luego para que la ventaja (poca) que obtuvieron se convierta en NADA:
No ven que todo el pueblo Argentino vive padeciendo ese juego desde siempre ?

Acaso tenemos buena educacion ? salud? seguridad ? 
y nos viven diciendo por TV que estamos mejorando , y nos hablan como si fuesemos animalitos tontos.
cada aumento de sueldo va acompañado de un aumento aun mayor de el costo de vida. 

les dire que es esto que pasa hoy, que no es el campo contra el gobierno:
es mantener la estructura: "el vivo vive del zonzo , y el zonzo de su trabajo" .
muchos zonzos (y me incluyo ) y pocos vivos y esos vivos no quieren cambiar esa estructura, jamas.
y los zonzos quieren que se traten sus derechos en instituciones de vivos y que la traten esos vivos (diputados, senadores, presidentes, chupamedias, etc)

golpe ? desestabilizar ? 
esas palabras son para asustar a la gente y me pregunto yo:
si un grupo de vagos o ladrones de colectivos toman tu casa y vos vas a echarlos ....te parece ser un golpista el querer echarlos de tu casa ?
tenes entonces que quedarte en la calle ?
estos vivos quieren un pais de zonzos sumisos, asi hacen lo que quieren.

no les importa el pais ni la gente, ellos son los que se burlan de las instituciones y no les importa nada el pais, ni la gente que muere cada dia en miseria, ni por delincuencia ni por pena, no les importa que seamos una nacion arrodillada y sin saber que hacer.
ellos son los que desestabilizaron, los que dieron el golpe y se acomodaron ahi para robar.

les mando un saludo y un consejo:
no se hagan mala sangre , cuiden lo que tienen estudiaron no solo para manejarse con la electronica, no dejen que esta gente les saque vuestra tranquilidad.
ya se dara la oportunidad de hacer algo, el tema es estar bien para cuando se de.

saludos


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 8, 2008)

realmente viendo en Tv lo que ocurre en la plaza de mayo y luego viendo las noticias, algunas camaras de periodistas mostrando como estan las escuelas, lo que dicen los diputados cuando les preguntan (amenazas y patoterismo vulgar y fuera de su investidura).

me da curiosidad.

como ya dije esto *NO* es una cuestion del campo, por algun motivo esta gente quieren dejar todo como luego de la presidencia de de larrua.
me da curiosidad, no comprendo que el expresidente K utilice a su esposa para este "hundimiento" , solo el tiempo explicara los motivos, el plan lo veremos todos.

por un lado es una lastima, una tremenda pena y por el otro lado me da mucha curiosidad, por que si bien tengo algo de conocimiento de empresa no comprendo en lo mas minimo que es lo que estan haciendo.

un pais es tan grande, son tantas cosas.....y estan como perro peleandose por un pedazo de cuero, como si el campo fuese el unico tema, si fuesen realmente gente daban marcha atras con ese tema, dejan las retensiónes como estaban antes (no innovar se dice) y lo ponen en cola en diputados o el senado y se trata para cuando salga , por que *hay tantos temas importantes, tantas cosas por hacer*.....

pero no, es como varios grupos de barrabravas peleandose por una pelota, y nada mas hay que tratar aqui.

no es increible ?


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 15, 2008)

Que bueeeeenoooo!, estoy chocho(*), fuí al acto del campo y la verdad fué una verdadera fiesta, estaba bastante lejos del escenario y no veía nada pero la verdad que vuelvo contento de poder haberme manifestado en paz, con alegría. Gente de todas las edades y colores, cantando el himno, vivando a la patria y apoyando el reclamo del interior del país.
Cuando le tocó a hablar a De Angeli me quedé sordo, se caían los árboles jajaja, por la gente que lo vivaba y porque él también le pone alma y vida al reclamo con su oratoria tan peculiar.
Así que me volví super contento con el recuerdo de mi mayor participación cívica grabado para siempre en mi mente.
Lamentablemente tuve que ir solo, varios amigos no podían y otros no querían por miedo a que vinieran a repartir golpes D'Elía, Moreno, o algún otro matón a sueldo del gobierno.

Gracias a Dios no pasó nada de eso y volví entero y con el corazón henchido de alegría de poder participar y elevar mi grito junto a cientos de miles de argentinos para evitar la ruina a la que nos quieren llevar en forma aviesa nuestros gobernantes.

Está claro que si mañana se aprueba el proyecto del gobierno, el sistema representativo republicano y federal no existe sino en los papeles.

Dí mi batalla y vuelvo a casa con la conciencia tranquila.

Salud!

(*): alegre, contento


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2008)

yo fui pero al otro, al que hablaba K.

me comi un chori y me dieron 50 $


----------



## steinlager (Jul 17, 2008)

Grande Cobos, al fin un vicepresidente q tiene los huevos de enfrentar a la presidenta!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 17, 2008)

La decision mas rentable de su vida!


----------



## steinlager (Jul 17, 2008)

Lastiam q ahora seguramente lo hagan renunciar.... son tan hdps... q lo van a apurar de todos lados para q se vaya...

Nunca un Vicepresidente hizo algo tan importante.... (por no decir q nunca hicieron nada jajaja)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 17, 2008)

un pollo por tantas gallinas, ahora todo tiene su presio.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 17, 2008)

Yo me pregunto. . .
(Y aclaro que no estoy a favor de las retensiónes ni nada)...
Quien la va a aguantar cuando tenga la escusa (y los "culpables") perfectos para todos los problemas de aqui en adelante: Inflación, pobreza, problemas de presupuesto, etc, etc.
Para mi que el unico que perdio con esto, fue el gil comun. . . Este gobierno si no la gana la empata...
Nos van a acostar a todos, de un modo u otro, eso me parece que segurito.

Saludos.


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 17, 2008)

el vice pidio disculpas si se equivocaba.......pero en verdad fue lo que fue , un voto mas.

si hubiesen sido 80 contra 70 no habria tenido que votar.
si él se equivoco entonces la mitad de los senadores estaba equivocado.

como ven se suelen ver las cosas mal.

para mi hay 2 y solo 2 posibilidades:

1 ---  o estamos en problemas por que tenemos un pais formado por LOS MAXIMOS representantes que son unos transeros que se dan vuelta segun las presiones y cometas que les ofrecen, *que son fieles a "su bando " y no a su pueblo,* que se pelean como delincuentes por lo robado o por algun premio , donde unos pocos que son correctos se destacan en la multitud, y lo de estos dias fue "algo raro" (me queda el consuelo que hay un 50% que actuaron correctamente) .

2 --- o es todo un cuento, todo un montaje u obra de teatro , estaba preparado.
Ya han leido algunas de mis opiniones, no me parece que a ese nivel se muevan de acuerdo a con que pie se levantaron hoy, o como esten de animo.
Mas bien todo esto tiene un objetivo, yo no lo se , alguno de ustedes lo sabe ?
Muchas veces en muchos ambitos se suele hacer algo asi, una teatralizacion , hasta los ladrones de la calle lo hacen , para convencer a sus victimas.
tambien en este caso estamos en problemas, pero bueno, siempre lo estuvimos.

No hay apuro, nada podemos hacer mas que sentarnos a mirar en la TV, al Sr. Deangeli lo veo con una cara de nene inocente, que cree que esta jugando un juego honesto, que cree que a veces gana ......y solo juegan con el .
No se cual es el motivo de todo esto que es RIDICULO , desde que se inicio con la escritura de esa ley es ridiculo.
Yo sigo en lo mio, no me pauro, ya vere dentro de unos años por que EL GOBIERNO  hizo esto, *que el fin de esto es a espaldas del pueblo es asi.*

los años me hicieron no creer en nadie, es mas, no me cabe ninguna duda que el campo solo piensa en su ganancia y no le importa en lo mas minimo la gente , pero eso no me mueve ni se los critico, todos somos asi , seria una mentira decir lo contrario, los taxistas solo se mueven por ellos, los de transportes igual, todos , todos.
Por eso se supone que deberia haber un gobierno.
Pero el que hay resulta que tambien hace lo mismo: piensan en ellos .

en fin.
si no pienso mucho y no me dejo llevar por el pesimismo que me crecio en mas de 60 años de vivir aqui yo tambien estoy feliz de lo que ha sucedido, espero que sea para bien.

les mando un saludo


----------



## santiago (Jul 18, 2008)

porfin se hace justicia, yo estaba en uruguay, mientras se gestaba este "quilombo" diputado

y cuando me entere (por via uruguaya jaja) que cobos se habia dado vuelta y que no se habia aprobado la ley, fue un sentimiento de alegria increible, e indescriptible, ya era hora de que cara a cara, un funcionario de su gobierno, la enfrente, ahora hay que ver con que sale mr kristina, y no descarto la posibilidad de que lo de cobos haya sido una salida rapida, y sin dar el brazo a torcer, por que analizando posibilidades:
1. si ganaban los k: el campo vuelve a las rutas

a mi manera de verlo cobos fue utilizado como una salida, al usarlo, kristina no dio el brazo a torcer y todos a casa contentos

sin mas, saludos desde la capital de mi querida provincia , : Entre Rios


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2012)

jaja y que me dicen luego gano por afano las elecciones ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
tanto lio para nada ¡¡


----------



## Imzas (Jul 2, 2012)

afano significa robar verdad amiguito Su Majestad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2012)

asi es ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ afano = robo
afanaron  = robaron


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 6, 2012)

Al final se terminaron comiendo sus palabras los del campo...  Cobos también


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

phsss claro si reclamaban y no sabían bien porque ,vasto para tocaran un poco  los bolsillos de los grandes productores, para montar tremenda campaña¡¡¡


----------

